# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հավատք Աստծուն, բայց ոչ Հիսուսին

## mnowak

Բարև Ձեզ

Ինձ երևի թե ոմանք շատ թե քիչ հիշում են որոշ իմ պատմվածքներով ու նաև կրոնական քննարկումներով, իսկ եթե ոչ հոգ չի որովհետև հիմա մի բան պետքա ասեմ որ շատ , բավականին շատ եմ ուզում որ գործից իրական գլուխ հանողները (ոչ գլուխ հարթուկողները) իրենց հնարավորության սահմաններում (իհարկե միայն խոսքով) օգնեն ... ու նույնիսկ դիմանալով նրան թե ես իրենց ասածին ինչ կպատասխանեմ , շարունակեն դա անել որովհետև մարդը մարդուց կախվածա ու մենակ մարդնա մարդուն հասկանում ու իր սեփական խղճի կամ այլ համոզմունքների ու հավատքի հիմքով դա պետքա անի ... 
եվ այսպես -

Ես 2 տարուց ավելա որ գնում եմ եկեղեցի ու նույնիսկ եղել եմ (ու դեռ մնում եմ) սպասավոր տարբեր դիրքերում և աշխատանքներում: Կա ու եղելա մի իրականություն որը ես չեմ ասել ոչ մեկի , բայց պետքա ասեմ որպեսի ժամանակի ընթացքում չհավասարվեմ նրանց ովքեր դա չեն խոստովանել ու առաջին հերթին իրենց իսկ հետո մնացած բոլորին են խափել: Իրականությունը հետևյալումա - ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ու Երկնային Արքայության գոյությանը (եթե կհավատաք, նույնիսկ տեսել ու լսել եմ այնտեղի ձայները) , սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ընդունել Հիսուս Նազովրեցուն որպես Տեր Աստված, մարդ-աստված և Աստծո որդի:

Ես ուղակի խնդրում եմ հարցակվել (եթե հարկ կա) իմ վրա ու եթե կարող եք ամեն գնով (բայց ոչ Ավետարանի խոսքերով ու մեջբերումներով) օգնել: Ես էլի շարունակելու եմ գնալ եկեղեցի ու ժամերգություններին , բայց ինչքան հասկանում եմ , եթե ես արագ չշտկվեմ ... ես նոր աղանդ կարող եմ հիմնել  :Smile:  առանց կատակ ...

Տվեք հարցել , ցույց տվեք հակառակը

----------


## keyboard

Իմ կարծիքով տենց աղանդ արդեն կա, որ հավատում են Աստծո գոյությանը, բայց չեն հավատում Սուրբ երրորդությանը` հայր, որդի, սուրբ հոգի:
Քրիստոսին որպես Աստված չհավատալը կարծում եմ քո մոտ զուտ անձնական կամ ինչ որ գրական կամ այլ աշխատություններ ուսումնասիրելու հետևանք ա: Հետո մի շատ կարևոր հանգամանք կա, թեկուզ դու ասում ես, որ ավետարանը չմեջբերենք, բայց ամեն դեպքում ասեմ. ինքը Աստված` Քրիստոսին մարդու որդի ա կոչել, քանզի նա մարդուց ա ծնվել, այլ ոչ թե երկնքից ա ուղարկվել, հետո ինքը Քրիստոսն ա ասել, միշտ պատրաստ եղիր մարդու որդու գալստյանը, քանզի միայն Աստված գիտի նրա գալստյան օրն ու ժամը:
Մնացած առումներով մանավանդ, եթե դու ասում ես, որ լսել ես այնտեղի ձայները, փորձի հենց նրանց էլ հարցնես, փորձի նչ որ կերպ նրանցից լսես քո հարցերի պատասխանները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

Եթե կարելի է, Մնովակ ջան, նախ և առաջ բացատրիր մի բան. դու ի՞նչ ես հասկանում "գլուխ հարթուկող" ասելով:

Որովհետև, ճիշտն ասած, էնպես դրեցիր հարցը, որ մարդ իսկզբանե արդեն պետք է մտածի. ասի՞ քեզ մի բան, թե՞ ոչ... :Smile:

----------

VisTolog (03.06.2014), Աթեիստ (03.06.2014)

----------


## VisTolog

> Ես 2 տարուց ավելա որ գնում եմ եկեղեցի ու նույնիսկ եղել եմ (ու դեռ մնում եմ) սպասավոր տարբեր դիրքերում և աշխատանքներում: Կա ու եղելա մի իրականություն որը ես չեմ ասել ոչ մեկի , բայց պետքա ասեմ որպեսի ժամանակի ընթացքում չհավասարվեմ նրանց ովքեր դա չեն խոստովանել ու առաջին հերթին իրենց իսկ հետո մնացած բոլորին են խափել: Իրականությունը հետևյալումա - ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ու Երկնային Արքայության գոյությանը (եթե կհավատաք, նույնիսկ տեսել ու լսել եմ այնտեղի ձայները) , սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ընդունել Հիսուս Նազովրեցուն որպես Տեր Աստված, մարդ-աստված և Աստծո որդի:


Իսկ ո՞ր եկեղեցին ես գնում, առաքելակա՞ն, թե՞ այն եկեղեցիները, որոնք պատկանում են աղանդավորական կազմակերպություններին։

----------


## keyboard

Ճիշտն ասած ուզում էի գրեի, հետո մտածեցի, որ կարողա նեղացնեմ, բայց ամենայն հավանականությամբ գրելը ճիշտ ա. Մնո ջան, դու մեր վրա ղժում ե՞ս, լրիվ անկեղծ:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բարև Ձեզ
> 
> Ինձ երևի թե ոմանք շատ թե քիչ հիշում են որոշ իմ պատմվածքներով ու նաև կրոնական քննարկումներով, իսկ եթե ոչ հոգ չի որովհետև հիմա մի բան պետքա ասեմ որ շատ , բավականին շատ եմ ուզում որ գործից իրական գլուխ հանողները (ոչ գլուխ հարթուկողները) իրենց հնարավորության սահմաններում (իհարկե միայն խոսքով) օգնեն ... ու նույնիսկ դիմանալով նրան թե ես իրենց ասածին ինչ կպատասխանեմ , շարունակեն դա անել որովհետև մարդը մարդուց կախվածա ու մենակ մարդնա մարդուն հասկանում ու իր սեփական խղճի կամ այլ համոզմունքների ու հավատքի հիմքով դա պետքա անի ... 
> եվ այսպես -
> 
> Ես 2 տարուց ավելա որ գնում եմ եկեղեցի ու նույնիսկ եղել եմ (ու դեռ մնում եմ) սպասավոր տարբեր դիրքերում և աշխատանքներում: Կա ու եղելա մի իրականություն որը ես չեմ ասել ոչ մեկի , բայց պետքա ասեմ որպեսի ժամանակի ընթացքում չհավասարվեմ նրանց ովքեր դա չեն խոստովանել ու առաջին հերթին իրենց իսկ հետո մնացած բոլորին են խափել: Իրականությունը հետևյալումա - ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ու Երկնային Արքայության գոյությանը (եթե կհավատաք, նույնիսկ տեսել ու լսել եմ այնտեղի ձայները) , սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ընդունել Հիսուս Նազովրեցուն որպես Տեր Աստված, մարդ-աստված և Աստծո որդի:
> 
> Ես ուղակի խնդրում եմ հարցակվել (եթե հարկ կա) իմ վրա ու եթե կարող եք ամեն գնով (բայց ոչ Ավետարանի խոսքերով ու մեջբերումներով) օգնել: Ես էլի շարունակելու եմ գնալ եկեղեցի ու ժամերգություններին , բայց ինչքան հասկանում եմ , *եթե ես արագ չշտկվեմ ... ես նոր աղանդ կարող եմ հիմնել*  առանց կատակ ...
> 
> Տվեք հարցել , ցույց տվեք հակառակը


հիմնի… մի հատ ավել մի հատ պակաս…

----------

Quyr Qery (10.06.2014), Sambitbaba (03.06.2014), Տրիբուն (06.06.2014)

----------


## mnowak

Շատ շնորհակալ եմ բոլոր նրանց ովքեր թեկուզ կարծում են որ ես ղժում եմ համատարած (չնայած որ դա տենց չի) բայց և այնպես գրառումներ արելեն: Սկսեմ պատասխանների սեսիան -

* keyboard*

_"կարծում եմ քո մոտ զուտ անձնական կամ ինչ որ գրական կամ այլ աշխատություններ ուսումնասիրելու հետևանք ա"_ -

կա տենց բան իրականում բայց արի հերթով: Անձնական ոչինչ չկա , քանի որ եթե նայեմ անձնականով , իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ որոշ եկեղեցիների որոշ ներկայացուցիչների , ես ուղակի պետքա թողնեի ու հեռանաի ետտեղից մեկ ընդմիշտ ... բայց ես դա չեմ արել: Անձնական հարցը չեմ պատկերացնում էլ ինչ կերպ կարող էր լիներ որ ես չկարողանաի ընդունել Նազովրեցի Հիսուսին ոևպես Աստված: Գրվածի երկրորդ մասով , որը վերաբերվումա գրավոր աշխատություններին սկսենք Քրիստոնեությանը վերաբերվող առաջնայինից - Ավետարանից:
1. Ո՞վքեր են գրել Ավետարանը ու ի՞նչ վիճակում են գտնվել դա գրելուց:
2. Իրանց գրելուց հետո քանի՞ ու քանի՞ անքամա դա փոփոխման ենթարկվել (կամ շատ չնչին կամ մասնակի) 
3. Մեկնությունը - քանի՞ տասնյակ մարդիկ են փորձել ու/կամել մեկնություն տվել

Իմ ցուցակը մեր զրույցի ընթացքում ես քիչ քիչ կներկայացնեմ որպեսի ամեն ինչ չխառնեք իրար: 

_"ինքը Աստված` Քրիստոսին մարդու որդի ա կոչել"_ - լավ , ուզում եք խոսենք նաև ետ մասին - 
խոսքերը որոնք ասված են , որտե՞ղ են գրված , գրողը ո՞վա եղել ու նորից - ի՞նչ վիճակումա եղեն ինքը: Իսկ ի՞նչ վիճակում ասելով ես նկատի ունեմ - հիացմունքային վիճակը , քանի որ ասվել են խոսքեր որոնցով նրանց համար բավականին բաներ հենց տեղում փոխվել են ... կոպիտ ասած Հիսուս Նազովրեցին (որը կարծում եմ մինչ այժմ էլ) հանդիսանումա հանճարեղներից ամենահանճարեղ ծրագրավորողը ... ցույց տվեք ինչ որևէ ծրագրավորողի ստեղծած ծրագիր որը երկու հազար տարի գործելա ու գործումա: 
Ես բան չունեմ ասելու - միլիոններին դա ուղակի կյանք փրկելուց ու կյանքի ուղեցույց լինելուց սկսած մինչև չգիտեմ ինչ օգնելա ... բայց ամեն դեպքում ծրագիրը մնումա ծրագիր: Խոսքը իհարկե մարդուն ծրագրավորելլու մասինա:

_"եթե դու ասում ես, որ լսել ես այնտեղի ձայները, փորձի հենց նրանց էլ հարցնես, փորձի նչ որ կերպ նրանցից լսես քո հարցերի պատասխանները"_

կայֆը հենց էնա որ ես հարցեր էլ չունեմ ... ունեի ճամանակ առաջ ու փործում էի գտնել դրանց պատասղանները հարցնելով եկեղեցականներին (շատ ու տարբեր) բայց շատ արագ սկսեցի տեսնել որ իմ հարցերից ուղակի խուսափում են ... հետո ինձանից ... ու հարցին տալիս էին շտամպ-պատասխան ... բերում էին օրինակ Ավետարանից առանց մեկնության , կամ պետքա առանց մանրամասն ու հասկանալի մեկնության ընդունեի ասածը կամ ... 
պատասխան այդպես էլ չեղավ: Իսկ ձայնը որ լսեցի ու տեսածս որ տեսա , դա միակողմանի էր ու վարկյաններ տևեցին ... դա արժեր ամեն ինչ:

*Sambitbaba* -

Գլխիս Ավետարան չկարդալա նշանակում

*VisTolog* - 

Սկզբում հայ առաքելական հետո ռուս ուղղափառ (զուտ սպորտային հետաքռքռրության համար շուտով կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու հետ շփում կունենամ ... հույսով եմ): Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն, նույն քրիստոնեության մասինա խոսքը գնում որի կենտրոնում Հիսուս Նազովրեցինա:


*Mephistopheles* - 

Դե ... իդեաներ կան  :Smile: 


Բոլորին - 
Մենակ են որ կարդում եմ տիեզերական ժողովների մասին ու տեսնում եմ թե ինչ գնով ու ինչ ձևերով ա ստեղծվել կրոնը , դա արթեն որոշ հիասթափություն ա ստեղծում: Հրամանով մարդկանց "հավատքի բերել" ... ու հետո ժամանակի հետ հաշտվելով դնել ու ստեղծել դոգմատներ ու հետո էլ անվանել որ "սրբեր" են դրանք գրել ... 
ես էտտեղ ճիշտ ընթացք չեմ տեսնում ... եթե դուք հրամանով հավատքի մեք որևէ ճիշտ բան տեսնում եք - լուսավորեք ինձ:

Մոռացա ասեմ (շատերի համար ակնհայտ փաստ) - ծրագիրը որը ստեղծվելա երկու հազար տարի առաջ միգուցե եղելա բարու համար , բայց սկսված այդպես կոչված տիեզերական ժողովներից , դա դառելա ծրագիր մարդկանց մասսայական կառավարելու համար ... ինչպես նաև իդեալական ու մեկից մեկ փող աշխատելու ... չե չաշխատելու ... օդից փող բռնելու աղբյուր: Ասեք որ դա տենց չի  :Smile:

----------

boooooooom (05.06.2014), Jarre (03.06.2014), Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

> խոսքերը որոնք ասված են , *որտե՞ղ են գրված , գրողը ո՞վա եղել ու նորից - ի՞նչ վիճակումա եղեն ինքը:* Իսկ ի՞նչ վիճակում ասելով ես նկատի ունեմ - հիացմունքային վիճակը ,


Մնո ջան, քո ասածով պատասխանեմ:




> ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ու Երկնային Արքայության գոյությանը (_եթե կհավատաք, նույնիսկ տեսել ու լսել եմ այնտեղի ձայները)_ , սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ընդունել Հիսուս Նազովրեցուն որպես Տեր Աստված, մարդ-աստված և Աստծո որդի:


Հիմա, եթե դու մտածում ես, որ դու եզակի ես ու մենակ դու կարաս ու ունակ ես տսնել ու լսել այդ ձայները, ուրեմն քեզ դաժե էդ ձայներն ու տեսածներդ չեն կարող օգնել:

Դու համ հավատում ես համ չես հավատում, խոջա Նասրեդինի ասածն ա, ոչ արևին եմ նստած, ոչ՝ հովին:
ԱմԷն  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Moonwalker

*mnowak*, իսկ ի՞նչ կարծիք ունես իսլամի մասին:

----------


## Nihil

> ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ու Երկնային Արքայության գոյությանը (եթե կհավատաք, նույնիսկ տեսել ու լսել եմ այնտեղի ձայները)


լօլ․ քեզ հետ կապ չունի, բայց մի հատ օրինաչափություն կա․ եթե մեկն ասի, որ տեսել ա աստծուն/Հիսուսին, ապա նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր ամբողջ էությամբ հավատում են աստծուն, չեն հավատա ասածին  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Իրականությունը հետևյալումա - ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ու Երկնային Արքայության գոյությանը (եթե կհավատաք, նույնիսկ տեսել ու լսել եմ այնտեղի ձայները) ,


Էս մասը մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն կասե՞ս, ի՞նչ պայմաններում ես լսել, խի՞ես մտածում, որ էդ երկնային թագավորության ձայներն էին, ի՞նչ ձայներ էին: (Մի/շատ, կնոջ/տղամարդու/դժվար որոշվող)






> Հիսուս Նազովրեցին (որը կարծում եմ մինչ այժմ էլ) հանդիսանումա հանճարեղներից ամենահանճարեղ ծրագրավորողը ... ցույց տվեք ինչ որևէ ծրագրավորողի ստեղծած ծրագիր որը երկու հազար տարի գործելա ու գործումա:


Ո՞են ես համարում իրա ծրագիրը, եթե զուտ ուսմունքը՝ավելի հին ուսմունքներ էլ կան:

----------

Մուշու (06.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

Ասում են՝ եթե դու ես խոսում աստծո հետ, դու աղոթում ես, իսկ եթե աստված է խոսում քեզ հետ, դու շիզոֆրենիկ ես  :Smile:  just sayin'

Իսկ մնացած առումներով, nihil novi sub sole, քրիստոնեական աստվածը նույնն է բոլոր աբրահամյան կրոնների համար (Ալլահ, Յահվե, և այլն), ու միայն քրիստոնեությունն է ընդունում քրիստոսի աստվածայնությունը: Նույն քրիստոնեության մեջ ուղղություն կա, որը կոչվում է նոնտրինիտարիանություն՝ չեն ընդունում սուրբ երրորդությունը: Եհովայի վկաները քեզ օրինակ:

Անձամբ ես խորհուրդ կտայի սեփական կրոնական ուղղություն ստեղծել, համ փող կաշխատես, համ էլ մենք կողքից կուրախանանք:

----------

boooooooom (05.06.2014), Freeman (03.06.2014), Quyr Qery (16.06.2014), Sambitbaba (03.06.2014), VisTolog (04.06.2014), մարդագայլուկ (03.06.2014), Մինա (03.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (03.06.2014), Վոլտերա (03.06.2014)

----------


## mnowak

Դե ինչ , շարունակենք

*keyboard* - 

Ես չեմ ասել որ եզակի եմ, ես մենակ ասում եմ որ կա հավանականություն որ գրվածը գրվելա որոշակի ազդեցության տակ: Ավելացնեմ նար որ երբ ես լսեցի էն ինչ լսեցի , էտ ժամանակ ես ոչ մի կերպ կապ չեմ ունեցել հավատքի հետ:

_"Դու համ հավատում ես համ չես հավատում, խոջա Նասրեդինի ասածն ա, ոչ արևին եմ նստած, ոչ՝ հովին:"_

Առաջինը դու ինքդ քեզ "ճշմարտություն" ես հայտարարում Ամեն ասելով ... մենք քեզ չե՞նք խանգարում  :Smile: 
Հետո - ծանո՞թ ես թեորային որ կարելիա լինել միևնույն գետր երկու կողմերում միաժամանակ: Դա իևրականությունա:


*Moonwalker* - 
Մոհամմեդը նույնպես բավականին հաջողված ծրագրավորողա եղել ... սակայն միշտ կլինի Հիսուս Նազովրեցուց հետ դիրքերում քանի որ ֆանտազիան բավականին չի հերիքել ու նա օգտագործելա արթեն գործող կոդի բավականին մաս:


*Nihil* - 

_"որ տեսել ա աստծուն/Հիսուսին, ապա"_
բառերից կախվել չլինի , բայց տառերից կախվեմ: Դու փաստորեն գրվածքիդ մեջ Հիսուս Նազովրեցուն ավելի բարձր դասեցիր քան Տիրո՞ջը: Մեծատառի ու փոքրատառի հարցա բայց դե ... այդպես կոչված տիեզերական ժողովները իրար գլուխ ջարդելով հազիվ եկան կամել չեկան եզրահանգման թե որ պահին ու որ հանգամանքումա Հիսուսը Աստված ... 
էն ժամանակ որ իրականում բոլորը առանց իրար լսելու միևնույն բաննեին ասում: Ու հիմա էլ են էտ անում , նույն բաննեն ասում , բայց մեկա կան տարբեր ու արի ու տես - Քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիներ:


*Freeman* - 
Ձայները առաջին հայացքից շատ էին բավականին , բայց դրանք իրար հետ միասին մեկ ձայն կարծես արտահայտեին: Իսկ թե ինչ էր ասում ձայնը ... բառեր չեմ հասկացել բայց դա մի ուժ էր , ոչ երկրային: Միանքամից ասեմ որ դա կիրակի առավոտ էլ ու ես հաստատ խմած չէի  :Smile: 

_"...ավելի հին ուսմունքներ էլ կան"_ - իհարկե կան , ո՞վ բան ասեց: 

*
Rhayader* - 

"իսկ եթե աստված է խոսում քեզ հետ, դու շիզոֆրենիկ ես " - նորից - ես չեմ ասել որ Տերն իմ հետ ա խոսացել ու ինզ բանա ասել ... չե , բայց ինչ լսելեմ դա անկասկած Երկնային Թագավորությունիցա եղել: Ուրիշ տեղ նման ուժ կամ ինձ կկործաներ կամ դժվար թե եկեղեցի կտաներ ու սպասավոր կսարքեր ... էնել նենց որ ես էլ կոպիտ ասած պրծում չունեմ (բոլոր իմաստնորեվ) ... ու դրան ընտելացելեմ արթեն:


Հարց - մինչ Հիսուս եղել են էլի մարդիկ ովքեր միգուցել տեսել ու լսել են Երկնային Թագավորության և ինչու ոչ Տիրոջից խոսք (օրինակ Մովսեսը): Իսկ ինչի՞ էտքան եղած մարքարեներից մենակ/հենց Նազովրեցի Հիսուսին ընտրեցին: Ինչի՞ ընտրություններ չեղան ... մինչև Հիսուս ելի մարքարեներ էնպիսի բաներեն ասել որ ուղակի Նոր Կտակարան ստեղծելը դա նորից հեծանիվ ստեղծել եղավ ... էնել էլի անհասկանալի տեքստով որ գրողից հետո մեկնողների մի շարք հայտնվի ու դե գնա ու տես ում մեկնություննես հասկանում ու ընդունում:

Իսլամի մասին երկու խոսք: Շատ չեմ կարդացել (մենակ կեսը) բայց կասեմ մի բան - տեքստը բավականին պարզ ու հասկանալիա գրված որպեսի մեկնություն չպահանջի հենց առաջին ընթերցումից: Իսկ Ավետարանը տուր մեկի ձեռքը որը առաջին անքամ պտի կարդա ու տես ինքը բան կհասկանա՞ դրանից:

----------

Sambitbaba (03.06.2014)

----------


## Nihil

> *Nihil* - 
> 
> _"որ տեսել ա աստծուն/Հիսուսին, ապա"_
> բառերից կախվել չլինի , բայց տառերից կախվեմ: Դու փաստորեն գրվածքիդ մեջ Հիսուս Նազովրեցուն ավելի բարձր դասեցիր քան Տիրո՞ջը: Մեծատառի ու փոքրատառի *հարցա* բայց դե ... այդպես կոչված տիեզերական ժողովները իրար գլուխ ջարդելով հազիվ եկան կամել չեկան եզրահանգման թե որ պահին ու որ *հանգամանքումա* Հիսուսը Աստված ... 
> էն ժամանակ որ իրականում բոլորը առանց իրար լսելու միևնույն *բաննեին* ասում: Ու հիմա էլ են էտ անում , նույն *բաննեն* ասում , բայց *մեկա* կան տարբեր ու արի ու տես - Քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիներ:


mnowak ջան, ինձ համար վերոնշյալ կատեգորիայի տառասխալներն ավելի էական են, քան քո ասածը։ Արի ու տես, ոչ մեկին ոչ մեկից վեր չեմ դասում։ Եթե այդպես լիներ, միգուցե սկսեի մարդը մեծատառով գրել։  :Smile:

----------


## mnowak

Հարգելի զրուցակիցներ շատ շնորհակալ եմ գրառումների ու պատասխանների համար բայց քանի որ մենք գտնվում ենք տարբեր ժամային գոտիներում սա իմ այսօրվա վերջին գրառումնա: Հաջորդը կլինի մոտ 18 ժամ հետո , բայց կրկին խնդրեմ շարունակեք գրել որովհետև դա պետքա թե ինձ (որպես իմ խնդրանք ձեզ) , թե ձեզ: Հույսով եմ մեր զրույցը կշարունակվի նույն բարի հունով  :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

*mnowak* ցանկանում եմ նշել մի քանի փաստեր և մտքեր։ Գուցե օգտակար լինեն քեզ համար։

1. Աստվածաշնչում ԳՈՒՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉՈՒՆԻ «Որդի Աստված» և «Սուրբ Երրորդություն» բառերը։ Եթե ընդունենք, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծու խոսքն է, ապա տրամաբանական է եզրակացնել, որ եթե ըստ Աստծու և Աստվածաշնչի կա երրորդություն և Որդի Աստված հասկացությունները, ապա գոնե մեկ անգամ դրա մասին պետք է նշված լիներ, համաձայն չե՞ս։ 

Ես քեզ հետ համամիտ եմ, որ այդ ուսմունքը քրիստոնեության մեջ մտել է տիեզերական ժողովներից հետո։ Դրա մասին կան լիքը աշխատություններ, որտեղ ներկայացվում են հետաքրքիր փաստեր և տեղեկություններ այն բանի մասին, թե Հիսուսի աստվածությունը և երրորդության գաղափարը ինչպես ԱՐՀԵՍՏԱԿԱՆՈՐԵՆ դարձան քրիստոնեության մի մասը։

Էլի եմ կրկնում Աստվածաշնչում ԳՈՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉՈՒՆԻ երրորդություն բառը և Որդի Աստված բառը։ Կա մի տեղ, որտեղ նույնիսկ Աստվածաշնչի թարգմանիչները նշում են, որ այդ խոսքը ավելացված է և որ բնագրում այն չի եղել։

2. Դու խնդրել ես պատասխաններ տալ առանց Աստվածաշնչից մեջբերումներ անելու։ Բայց հարցդ այնպիսին է, որ առանց Աստվածաշնչի մի տեասկ անկապ է ստացվում։ Դա նույն բանն է, ոնց որ ես քեզ խնդրեմ գրել ձգողականության օրենքի մասին քո կարծիքը, բայց խնդրել, որ դու չխոսաս ֆիզիկայից։ 

Ես ինձ ավելի շատ համարում եմ աթեիստ ու իմ համար հավասարապես ոչ Աստված կա, ոչ էլ Աստծու որդի։ Ես հիմա քեզ ինչպե՞ս ինչ որ միտք ասեմ Հիսուսի աստածության մասին։ 

Պատմությունը Հիսուսին ուսումնասիրում է որպես պատմական դեմք և կան պատմական ձեռնարկներ, որոնք ապացուցում են Հիսուսին գոյությունը և կան ձեռնարկներ, որոնք ապացուցում են, որ այդպիսի մարդ գոյություն չի ունեցել։ Բայց նրանք չեն խոսում նրա աստվածության մասին, քանի որ դա չի մտնում պատմաբանի ուսումնասիրությունների շրջանի մեջ։ Դա աստածաբանական հարց է, իսկ աստվածաբանությունը ենթադրվում է, որ պիտի որ հիմնված լինի հիմնականում Աստվածաշնչի վրա։

3. Իմ անձնական կարծիքը. իրականում Աստված է Հիսուսը, Աստծու որդի, հասարակ մարդ կամ էլ՝ հորինված պերսոնաժ, կա մի փաստ. ոչ ինքը, ոչ էլ իրանից բարձր կանգնած, կամ իրեն հավասար Աստվածը ոչ մի ցանկությու չունեն կոնտակի մեջ մտնել մարդ արարածի հետ։ Ուստի իմ համար բացարձակապես մեկ է, թե ինքը ով է եղել։ Դա ինձ չի հուզում։ Բացատրեմ թե ինչու։

Մի հարց։ Ի՞նչ կարծիք դու կկազմեիր իմ մասին, եթե իմանայիր, որ ես կտակ եմ գրել ու իմ մահից հետո երբ իմ հարազատները ստացել են իմ կտակը, ոչ մեկը ոչ մի ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ ԲԱՆ ՉԻ ՀԱՍԿԱՑԵԼ։ Մեկը հասկացել է մի բան, մեկ ուրիշը մեկ ուրիշ բան, իսկ երրորդը լրիվ այլ բան։ Ու բոլորն էլ հիմնվում են իմ կտակի վրա ու բերում փաստարկներ, որ իրենց հասկացողությունը ճիշտ է։ 

Բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ ես իրենց եմ թողել իմ ունեցվածքը։ Դու էլ կարդում ես կտակը ու տեսնում, որ ՈՉ ՄԻ ԿՈՆԿՐԵՏ ԲԱՆ ՉԿԱ։ Կա տաֆտալոգիա ու խառնաշփոթություն, որ ով ոնց ուզի կարա մեկնաբանի։

Ու դրանից հետո սկսվում է թշնամություն իմ հարազատների միջև։ Նրանցից ոմանք նույնիսկ սպանում են իրար այդ վեճի հիման վրա։

Հիմա դու իմ մասին ի՞նչ կարծիք կունենայիր։
Չէ՞իր ասի. «Այ մարդ, նորմալ չէի՞ր կարում գրեիր, որ մարդ կարդար հասկանար, թե ում ես թողել տունդ, փողերդ, մեքենաներդ, բիզնեսդ։ Խի՞ ես տենց թարս ու շիտակ գրել»։

Ու ստեղ կա մի քանի պատճառ.
1. ես էնքան անուղեղ եմ, որ չեմ կարողացել մտքերս ճիշտ շարադրել։ Հետևաբար իմ հարազատներից ոչ մեկն էլ չի կարող պնդել, որ ինքը ճիշտ է հասկացել կտակը։
2. ես դիտմամբ եմ տենց գրել, որ բոլորին խառնեմ։
3. իմ նպատակն է կռիվ գցել հարազատներիս մեջ։
4. ես կայիֆավատ եմ լինում իրանց վրա։

Հիմա որ տարբերակն էլ որ լինի , Աստված հենց էտ մի բանից ա արել մեր հետ։ 
Դրա համար էլ մեկը կարդում ա հասկանում ա, որ Հիսուսը Աստված ա, մեկը կարդում ա հասկանում ա, որ Աստծու որդի է, մեկն էլ կարդում է ու հասկանում է որ Հիսուսը ես իմ ինչ է......

Ու ժամանակ տրամադրել Ի ՍԿԶԲԱՆԵ ԴԻՏԱՎՈՐՅԱԼ ԽԱՌՆԱՇՓՈԹ ՍՏԵՂԾԱԾ ՄԻՏՔԸ հասկանալու համար ես իմաստ չեմ գտնում։
Թող գնան իրար միս ուտեն, իրար վրա ղժան, իրար կոկորդ կրծեն ու ապացուցեն որ իրենց ՍԻՐՈ ԱՍՏՎԱԾ ՀԻՍՈՒՍԸ երրորդության մաս է, թե Աստծու որդի, մարդ թե հորինված կերպար։

Դու ինքդ էլ հասկանում ես, որ այդ հարցի ՍՊԱՌԻՉ պատասխանը քեզ ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ ՉԻ ԿԱՐՈՂ ՏԱԼ։ 

Ինչպես իմ սիրած վեպերից մեկում է գրված՝ «Փիլիսոփոայության, կրոնի, էթիկայի կամ քաղաքականության մեջ երկու անգամ երկու գուցե հինգ է, բայց երբ թնդանոթ կամ ինքնաթիռ ես նախագծում, երկու անգամ երկու չորս պիտի լինի»։

Ու ինչի՞ ես դու ժամանակ տրամադրում հասկանալու համար մի միտք, որի ստեղծողը փոքր անգամ ցանկություն չունի, որ մարդիկ էտ միտքը հասկանան։ Խի՞ ես էտ կուտը ուտում։

----------

boooooooom (05.06.2014), Freeman (03.06.2014), Moonwalker (03.06.2014), Quyr Qery (16.06.2014), Rhayader (03.06.2014), Skeptic (03.06.2014), VisTolog (04.06.2014), Աթեիստ (03.06.2014), Անվերնագիր (04.06.2014), Մինա (04.06.2014), Ուլուանա (03.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> *Rhayader* - 
> 
> "իսկ եթե աստված է խոսում քեզ հետ, դու շիզոֆրենիկ ես " - նորից - ես չեմ ասել որ Տերն իմ հետ ա խոսացել ու ինզ բանա ասել ... չե , բայց ինչ լսելեմ դա անկասկած Երկնային Թագավորությունիցա եղել: Ուրիշ տեղ նման ուժ կամ ինձ կկործաներ կամ դժվար թե եկեղեցի կտաներ ու սպասավոր կսարքեր ... էնել նենց որ ես էլ կոպիտ ասած պրծում չունեմ (բոլոր իմաստնորեվ) ... ու դրան ընտելացելեմ արթեն:


Ես հակված եմ առողջ սկեպտիցիզմով վերաբերվել այն հարցին, արդյոք գոյություն ունի քո ասած «երկնային թագավորությունը»: Առավել հակված եմ համարել, որ դա ընդամենը քո երևակայության խաղն է: Կարող էի բանավիճել այս թեմայով, բայց նախքան բանավիճելը կցանկանայի վստահ լինել, որ դու ծանոթ ես Բերտրան Ռասսելի, Ուիլիամ Օքհեմցու, Ռիչարդ Դոուկինսի փիլիսոփայական կոնցեպցիաներին, հակառակ դեպքում պարզապես ժամանակ կվատնեմ մի մարդու վրա, որը նույնիսկ բանավիճել չգիտի:



> Հարց - մինչ Հիսուս եղել են էլի մարդիկ ովքեր միգուցել տեսել ու լսել են Երկնային Թագավորության և ինչու ոչ Տիրոջից խոսք (օրինակ Մովսեսը):


Ոչ մի հիմք չկա համարել, որ հիսուսը կամ մովսեսը պատմական անձինք են, որոնք իսկապես գոյություն են ունեցել: Նրանք չեն հիշատակվում ոչ մի պատմական վկայության մեջ՝ միայն կրոնական տեքստերում:



> Իսկ ինչի՞ էտքան եղած մարքարեներից մենակ/հենց Նազովրեցի Հիսուսին ընտրեցին: Ինչի՞ ընտրություններ չեղան ... մինչև Հիսուս ելի մարքարեներ էնպիսի բաներեն ասել որ ուղակի Նոր Կտակարան ստեղծելը դա նորից հեծանիվ ստեղծել եղավ ... էնել էլի անհասկանալի տեքստով որ գրողից հետո մեկնողների մի շարք հայտնվի ու դե գնա ու տես ում մեկնություննես հասկանում ու ընդունում:


Նախ՝ մարգարե բառը գրվում է «գ» տառով: Հետո՝ Նազովրեցի/Նազարեթցի հիսուսի հայրենիք Նազարեթը որպես քաղաք հիմնադրվել է մ.թ. Բ դարի կեսերին, Ա դարում այնտեղ մոտակա Ջաֆֆա քաղաքի քարհանքերն ու գերեզմաններն էին: Երրորդ՝ հիսուսը ավանդական հուդայականության մեջ չի ընկալվում որպես մարգարե (ի տարբերություն իսլամի), ու առավել ևս չի ընդունվում որպես մեսսիա (ի տարբերություն քրիստոնեության): Լինելով մեսսիանական կրոն, հուդայականությունը պնդում է, որ գալու է մեսսիա (մաշյաչ, օծյալ, թագավոր, ռազմական առաջնորդ)՝ ուղարկած իրենց աստծո կողմից, որը հրեա ազգին առաջնորդելու է դեպի երկրային դրախտ՝ եդեմի այգի: Նա չի լինելու ավելի աստծո որդի, քան մնացած մարդիկ, լինելու է հրեա ու Դավիթ թագավորի տոհմից: մեսսիան ինչքան կրոնական, այնքան էլ քաղաքական ֆիգուր է: Դրա համար էլ հիսուսին հուդայականությունն ընկալում է որպես սխիզմատիկ, ինքնակոչ:



> Իսլամի մասին երկու խոսք: Շատ չեմ կարդացել (մենակ կեսը) բայց կասեմ մի բան - տեքստը բավականին պարզ ու հասկանալիա գրված որպեսի մեկնություն չպահանջի հենց առաջին ընթերցումից: Իսկ Ավետարանը տուր մեկի ձեռքը որը առաջին անքամ պտի կարդա ու տես ինքը բան կհասկանա՞ դրանից:


Այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ դու ոչ ավետարանն ես կարդացել, ոչ էլ ղուրանը՝ ղուրանն ընդհանրապես առանց իր մեկնաբանությունների անպատրաստ մարդկանց չի տրվում ընթերցման (հադիթները քեզ օրինակ), ի տարբերություն ավետարանի, որը չունի կանոնական մեկնաբանությունների գրքեր:




> Մոհամմեդը նույնպես բավականին հաջողված ծրագրավորողա եղել ... սակայն միշտ կլինի Հիսուս Նազովրեցուց հետ դիրքերում քանի որ ֆանտազիան բավականին չի հերիքել ու նա օգտագործելա արթեն գործող կոդի բավականին մաս:


Միջամտեմ նաև այս մասում, նույն հիսուսը, ինչպես մոհամմեդը, օգտվել են արդեն գոյություն ունեցող հավատից՝ հուդայականությունից, բայց հիմնվել են այդ հավատի տարբեր ասպեկտների վրա: Եթե քրիստոնեության հիմքում ընկած է հուդայականության մեսսիայի գալստյան կոնցեպցիան (բավականին անհաջող գալստյան, ընդ որում, քանի որ հուդայականությունը չի նախատեսում երկրորդ, երրորդ, չորրորդ գալուստ), ապա իսլամն ու հուդայականությունն իրար հակասում են աբրահամի առաջնեկից սկսած. հուդայականության մեջ աբրահամի առաջնեկը ոչ թե իսահակն է, այլ իսմայելը (ծննդոց 16:3), ծնված հարճ ագարից: Քանի որ հուդայականության մեջ աստված երկիրը խոստացել էր աբրահամի առաջնեկին, իսլամը պնդում է, որ ոչ թե իսահակի զավակները (հրեաներն) են աստծո ժողովուրդ, այլ իսմայելի զավակները (արաբները):

----------

Skeptic (03.06.2014), VisTolog (04.06.2014), Արէա (03.06.2014), Նիկեա (08.11.2014)

----------


## Elea

> Բարև Ձեզ
> 
> Ինձ երևի թե ոմանք շատ թե քիչ հիշում են որոշ իմ պատմվածքներով ու նաև կրոնական քննարկումներով, իսկ եթե ոչ հոգ չի որովհետև հիմա մի բան պետքա ասեմ որ շատ , բավականին շատ եմ ուզում որ գործից իրական գլուխ հանողները (ոչ գլուխ հարթուկողները) իրենց հնարավորության սահմաններում (իհարկե միայն խոսքով) օգնեն ... ու նույնիսկ դիմանալով նրան թե ես իրենց ասածին ինչ կպատասխանեմ , շարունակեն դա անել որովհետև մարդը մարդուց կախվածա ու մենակ մարդնա մարդուն հասկանում ու իր սեփական խղճի կամ այլ համոզմունքների ու հավատքի հիմքով դա պետքա անի ... 
> եվ այսպես -
> 
> Ես 2 տարուց ավելա որ գնում եմ եկեղեցի ու նույնիսկ եղել եմ (ու դեռ մնում եմ) սպասավոր տարբեր դիրքերում և աշխատանքներում: Կա ու եղելա մի իրականություն որը ես չեմ ասել ոչ մեկի , բայց պետքա ասեմ որպեսի ժամանակի ընթացքում չհավասարվեմ նրանց ովքեր դա չեն խոստովանել ու առաջին հերթին իրենց իսկ հետո մնացած բոլորին են խափել: Իրականությունը հետևյալումա - ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ու Երկնային Արքայության գոյությանը (եթե կհավատաք, նույնիսկ տեսել ու լսել եմ այնտեղի ձայները) , սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ընդունել Հիսուս Նազովրեցուն որպես Տեր Աստված, մարդ-աստված և Աստծո որդի:
> 
> Ես ուղակի խնդրում եմ հարցակվել (եթե հարկ կա) իմ վրա ու եթե կարող եք ամեն գնով (բայց ոչ Ավետարանի խոսքերով ու մեջբերումներով) օգնել: Ես էլի շարունակելու եմ գնալ եկեղեցի ու ժամերգություններին , բայց ինչքան հասկանում եմ , եթե ես արագ չշտկվեմ ... ես նոր աղանդ կարող եմ հիմնել  առանց կատակ ...
> 
> Տվեք հարցել , ցույց տվեք հակառակը


ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, եթե գնում ես եկեղեցի ու ընդունում ես Աստծուն, իսկ Աստծուն ընդունում ենք Քրիստոսի միջոցով, ո՞նց կարաս Քրիստոսին չհավատաս կամ չընդունես ու Քրիստոնեական աղանդ հիիմնես որտեղ չեն ընդունում Քրիստոսի, երևի նոր հավատ հիմնես

----------


## Աթեիստ

> ես ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, եթե գնում ես եկեղեցի ու ընդունում ես Աստծուն, իսկ *Աստծուն ընդունում ենք Քրիստոսի միջոցով*, ո՞նց կարաս Քրիստոսին չհավատաս կամ չընդունես ու Քրիստոնեական աղանդ հիիմնես որտեղ չեն ընդունում Քրիստոսի, երևի նոր հավատ հիմնես


Հարգելիս, սա գրելիս վերևի մեկնաբանություները գոնե կարդացել ե՞ս, կամ գոնե մենակ հարցը (առաջին գրառումը)՝ բայց ուշադիր։

----------

Jarre (05.06.2014), Quyr Qery (16.06.2014), Sambitbaba (04.06.2014), Մինա (04.06.2014)

----------


## Պիրիտ

mnowak, խնդրում եմ նկարագրիր թե ինչ ձայներ ես լսել ու ինչի ես մտածում, որ դրանք երկնային թագավորությունից էին (պարտադիր չէ, բայց եթե հնարավոր է նաև հետաքրքիր է իմանալ, թե ինչ ես հասկանում երկնային թագավորություն ասելով)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ես, ճիշտն ասած չգիտեմ, թե ինչու՞ ես դու անընդհատ նշում "Նազովրեցի Հիսուս" արտահայտությունը: Որքան հիշում եմ, այդպես ասվում է միայն որոշակի դեպքում և շատ հազվադեպ օգտագործվող տերմին է դա: Ընդ որում, դու ասում ես տերմինի կեսը միայն, իսկ լրիվն է. "Նազովրեցի Հիսուս, Արքա Հրեաների", - այսինքն այն, ին չեն ընդունում հրեաները և ինչ գրված է եղել խաչի վրա (լատիներեն այն չորս տառերը` I.N.R.I.): Ու մինչև օրս էլ, եթե օգտագործվում է այն, ուրեմն խաչելության առումով: Այնպես որ, Մնովակ ջան, կարծում եմ ավելի լավ է, մեր զրույցում Հիսուսին մի այլ կերպ հիշենք:
Առավել ևս, որ այնքան էլ պարզ չի, թե ինքը "Նազովրեցի" բառը կոնկրետ ինչ է նշանակում: Նազովրեցի - Նազարեթցի՞... Այսինքն, Հիսուսը` Նազարեթի՞ց... Շատերը դեմ են սրան, քանզի պատմությունն ասում է, որ Նազարեթ անունը կրող փոքրիկ գյուղը Հիսուսի ծննդյան օրոք դեռևս գոյություն չուներ: Իսկ ոմանք էլ` ընդ որում, ահագին շատ են սրանք, - ասում են, որ "նազարե" կամ "նազովրե"` ընդամենը գնոստիկական տերմին է, որ նշանակում է "մարդ, ով իրեն նվիրել է Աստծոն ծառայելուն": Այսպիսով Նազովրե Հիսուս` ստացվում է. իրեն Աստծոն ծառայելուն նվիրած Հիսուս:

Հետո, այս խոսքերդ էլ մի քիչ այլ կողմ են տանում, ու եթե ազնվորեն ասեմ,չեմ էլ հասկանում, թե ուր...



> _"ինքը Աստված` Քրիստոսին մարդու որդի ա կոչել"_ - լավ , ուզում եք խոսենք նաև ետ մասին - 
> խոսքերը որոնք ասված են , որտե՞ղ են գրված , գրողը ո՞վա եղել ու նորից - ի՞նչ վիճակումա եղեն ինքը: Իսկ ի՞նչ վիճակում ասելով ես նկատի ունեմ - հիացմունքային վիճակը , քանի որ ասվել են խոսքեր որոնցով նրանց համար բավականին բաներ հենց տեղում փոխվել են ... կոպիտ ասած Հիսուս Նազովրեցին (որը կարծում եմ մինչ այժմ էլ) հանդիսանումա հանճարեղներից ամենահանճարեղ ծրագրավորողը ... ցույց տվեք ինչ որևէ ծրագրավորողի ստեղծած ծրագիր որը երկու հազար տարի գործելա ու գործումա: 
> Ես բան չունեմ ասելու - միլիոններին դա ուղակի կյանք փրկելուց ու կյանքի ուղեցույց լինելուց սկսած մինչև չգիտեմ ինչ օգնելա ... բայց ամեն դեպքում ծրագիրը մնումա ծրագիր: Խոսքը իհարկե մարդուն ծրագրավորելլու մասինա:


Վիճակն ի՞նչ կապ ունի, Մնովակ ջան: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, հիացած է կոչել, թե՞ կայֆի տակ... Դա լրիվ այլ բացատրություն ունի, որը ոչ մի կապ չունի Աստծո առողջական վիճակի հետ:
Ոչ ոք Քրիստոսին` Քրիստոսին, - մարդու որդի չի կոչել: Մարդու որդի կոչել են Հիսուսին, քանի դեռ նա Հիսուս էր` հյուսնի որդի: Իսկ այն բանից հետո, երբ նա ձեռք բերեց նաև "Քրիստոս" անունը, կամ, երևի ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել` պաշտոնը, - Հիսուսին սկսեցին կոչել Աստծո որդի: Սրանք որակապես լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են և կարիք չկա խառնել, եթե ցանկանում ենք գոնե ինչ-որ բանի հասնել այս զրուցների մեջ, անկախ մեր կրոնական կամ ոչ-կրոնական թեքվածությունների:

Հա, մեկ էլ այս զրույցների մեջ, ինձ թվում է, որ կարելի է մի բան էլ փորձել, որպեսզի տեղն եկած ժամանակ հասկանանք, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը: Մեկ բառով կարելի է մոտավորապես ասել, որ Բուդդա` նշանակում է "Արթնացած", իսկ Քրիստոս`մոտավորապես` "Ճանաչող":

----------


## mnowak

Հարգելի ֆորումականներ

Ինձ հազար կներեք , բայց վեռջին գրվածքները կարդալուց հետո ես տեսնում եմ որ ձեր մոտ ես ավելի հետ կգնամ քանթե առաջ: Իսկ ոնց ասեցի , ինձ երևի պետք էր հետ գալ ոչ թե կործանման գնալ: 
Առավոտյան պատարագից առաջ կարդացվող ժամերը կրկին ես էր կարդում գրեթե դատարկ եկեղեցում ... միայն ես էի, քահանան խորանում ու մեկ մարդ կանգնաց ... 
ես կարծում եմ որ նա նույնպես զգաց մի պահ էն ինչ ես ու քահանան  :Smile: 

Խաղաղություն ձեզ

----------


## keyboard

> Հարգելի ֆորումականներ
> 
> Ինձ հազար կներեք , բայց վեռջին գրվածքները կարդալուց հետո ես տեսնում եմ որ ձեր մոտ ես ավելի հետ կգնամ քանթե առաջ: Իսկ ոնց ասեցի , ինձ երևի պետք էր հետ գալ ոչ թե կործանման գնալ: 
> Առավոտյան պատարագից առաջ կարդացվող ժամերը կրկին ես էր կարդում գրեթե դատարկ եկեղեցում ... միայն ես էի, քահանան խորանում ու մեկ մարդ կանգնաց ... 
> ես կարծում եմ որ նա նույնպես զգաց մի պահ էն ինչ ես ու քահանան 
> 
> Խաղաղություն ձեզ


Մնովակ ջան, մի անկեղծ խորհուրդ տամ, խոսիր հոգեբանի հետ, հակառակ դեպքում հետը չգիտեմ, բայց կործանման հաստատ կգնաս:

Խաղաղություն զ'ամենեցուն  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (05.06.2014), Quyr Qery (16.06.2014), Sambitbaba (05.06.2014), Մինա (05.06.2014)

----------


## Elea

> Հարգելիս, սա գրելիս վերևի մեկնաբանություները գոնե կարդացել ե՞ս, կամ գոնե մենակ հարցը (առաջին գրառումը)՝ բայց ուշադիր։


բայց հարցը քեզ ուղղված չէր հարգելիս ու իմ կարդալն էլ քեզ չի վերաբերում

----------


## Rhayader

> Հարգելի ֆորումականներ
> 
> Հազար ներողություն, բայց վերջին գրվածքները կարդալուց հետո ես տեսնում եմ, որ ձեզ մոտ ես ավելի հետ կգնամ, քան առաջ: Իսկ, ինչպես ասացի , ինձ երևի պետք էր հետ գալ, ոչ թե կործանման գնալ: 
> Առավոտյան պատարագից առաջ կարդացվող ժամերը կրկին ես էր կարդում գրեթե դատարկ եկեղեցում ... միայն ես էի, քահանան խորանում, ու մեկ մարդ կանգնած ... 
> ես կարծում եմ, որ նա նույնպես զգաց մի պահ այն, ինչ ես ու քահանան 
> 
> Խաղաղություն ձեզ


Խոսե՛նք մաքուր հայերեն:

Արի կանգ առնենք նրա վրա, որ մեզ սատանան է ուղարկել՝ քո հավատը ստուգելու համար: Ու դու հիմա պիտի մեր բոլոր հարցերին քեզ սրամիտ թվացող պատասխաններ տաս:

----------

VisTolog (04.06.2014), Նիկեա (08.11.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> մինչ Հիսուս եղել են էլի մարդիկ ովքեր միգուցել տեսել ու լսել են Երկնային Թագավորության և ինչու ոչ Տիրոջից խոսք (օրինակ Մովսեսը): Իսկ ինչի՞ էտքան եղած մարքարեներից մենակ/հենց Նազովրեցի Հիսուսին ընտրեցին: Ինչի՞ ընտրություններ չեղան ...


Մարգարեներ եղել են, բայց նրանցից ոչ ոք Քրիստոս չդարձավ: Այդ պատճառով է, որ ընտրության հարց չի ծագել: Մեկից` ի՞նչը պետք է ընտրես` կե՞սը...




> մինչև Հիսուս ելի մարքարեներ էնպիսի բաներեն ասել


Օրինա՞կ...
Ո՞ւմ ի նկատի ունես, կասե՞ս...
Ես ինքս, օրինակ, միայն Ենոքին գիտեմ, այն էլ վերևում հիշատակածդ Տիեզերաժողովը Ենոքի գրքի հերն այնպես է անիծել, որ Աստվածաշնչում մի երկու անկապ բառ է մնացել ընդամենը, չհաշված ղպտերի Աստվածաշունչը, որին դժվար թե դու ծանոթ լինես... Կամ էլ Նագ-Համմադիում գտած ձեռագրերին, որոնց մեջ, կարծես թե, նույնպես կա Ենոքի գիրքը:
Հետո`արդյո՞ք Հիսուս մարգարեություններ է արել... ինձ թվում է, որ երբ ասում ես, թե նա ծրագրավորող է, շատ ավելի մոտ ես ճշմարտությանը, քան երբ ասում ես մարգարե: Ինչու՞ ես բոլորին դեմ գնում. բոլորն ասում են մեսիա, իսկ դու` մարգարե: Չէ՞ որ դրանք լրիվ տարբեր բաներ են, և հիշատակածդ մարգարեներից ոչ ոք մեսիա չէր...




> Նոր Կտակարան ստեղծելը դա նորից հեծանիվ ստեղծել եղավ ... էնել էլի անհասկանալի տեքստով որ գրողից հետո մեկնողների մի շարք հայտնվի ու դե գնա ու տես ում մեկնություննես հասկանում ու ընդունում


Լսիր, դու եկեղեցում ինչո՞վ ես զբաղված եթե նույնիսկ հին ու նոր կտակարանների տարբերությունը չգիտես: Անունդ էլ եկեղեցական ես դրել ու Հիսուսի հետ էլ կռիվ ես տալիս: Մի՞թե դու չգիտես, որ ամբողջ քրիստոնեական աշխարհը հենց Նոր Կտակարանի շնորհիվ է քրիստոնեա, իսկ առանց Նոր Կտակարանի` դու արդեն ոչ թե Աստվածաշունչ ունես, այլ Տորա, և ինքդ էլ ոչ թե քրիստոնեա ես, այլ հուդայական:

Կներես, որ ես իմ ոչ հավատացյալ տեղով վիճում եմ քեզ` եկեղեցականիդ հետ: Այս ամենը երևի ինձ չի էլ վերաբերվում առանձնապես, - բայց դե արդարությունն էլ լավ բան է, էլի:
Որովհետև այդ ամբողջ պատմության մեջ եթե կա մեկը, ով կապ չունի այդ խառնաշփոթի հետ, դա ինքը Հիսուսն է: Իսկ դու, կպած, ուզում ես նրան քավության ոչխար սարքել:

----------


## VisTolog

> *VisTolog* - 
> 
> Սկզբում հայ առաքելական հետո ռուս ուղղափառ (զուտ սպորտային հետաքռքռրության համար շուտով կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու հետ շփում կունենամ ... հույսով եմ): Իսկ ի՞նչ տարբերություն, նույն քրիստոնեության մասինա խոսքը գնում որի կենտրոնում Հիսուս Նազովրեցինա:


Խորհուրդ կտամ մորմոնների շարքերը անցնես, մի քանի հանդիպում ունենաս կկնքեն կուղարկեն աշխարհով մեկ քարոզ անելու։ Համ ման կգաս, համ էլ ոնց դու ասեցիր «ի՞նչ տարբերություն»։

----------

Sambitbaba (05.06.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ապեր, Մնովակ ջան… աղանդ բացի պրծի…

----------


## Jarre

> ես տեսնում եմ որ ձեր մոտ ես ավելի հետ կգնամ քանթե առաջ: Իսկ ոնց ասեցի , ինձ երևի պետք էր հետ գալ ոչ թե կործանման գնալ:


*mnowak*, քո և հավատալու սովորություն ունեցող մարդկանց մեծ մասի խնդիրը հենց քո գրածում է՝ «ձեր մոտ.... ես կգնամ..... պետք էր հետ գալ ոչ թե կործանման»։ Փաստորեն ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ԿԱՐԾԻՔ ԼՍԵԼԸ քեզ հետ կամ առաջ է տանում։ Պետք է սովորել հետևյալը.
1. կազմել կարծիք փաստերի հիման վրա
2. ունենալ ԲԱՎԱԿԱՆ ՀԻՄՔԵՐ, որ ամեն մեկի կարծիքը լսելուց քո կարծիքը չփոխես։ Եթե կարծիք ես կազմում առանց տենց հիմքերի, ապա անընդհատ հոգեկան տանջանքների մեջ ես լինելու ու չես ուզենալու ուրիշից մի բառ լսել, որովհետև քո հավատը, կարծիքդ էնքան անհիմն կամ թույլ է, որ ամեն խոսքից կարող է քանդվի։ Ի դեպ երևի դրա համար է, որ Աստվածուշնչը խորհուրդ է տալիս չշփվել այն մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր չեն կիսում քո հավատը։ Իսկ օրինակ գիտությունը հակառակն է՝ ինչքան շատ շփվես այլ կարծիք ունեցողների հետ, այդքան ավելի մեծ են շանսերը, որ քննարկվող հարցի «ճշմարտությունը» կբացահայտեն, որովհետև այն ծնվում է կրիտիկայի շնորհիվ։ Իսկ հավատը սովորաբար քանդվում է ոչ թե կրիտիկայի, այլ ինչպես ինքդ նշեցիր ԸՆԴԱՄԵՆԸ ԱՅԼ ԿԱՐԾԻՔԻ պատճառով։
3. ունենալ բավական անկեղծություն խոստովանելու, որ եթե անգամ ունես հիմքեր, ժամանակի ընթացքում կարող են առաջ գալ բավականաչափ այլ հիմքեր ու փաստեր, որոնք կմերժեն քո էսօրվա ունեցած հիմքերը ու դու պիտի պատրաստ լինես վերանայել տեսակետդ կամ գտնել ավելի շատ հիմքեր և ապացույցներ քո կարծիքի ճշմարտացիությունը ապացուցելու համար՝ առաջին հերթին քեզ, հետո մյուսներին։

Կյանքը դինամիկ է, իսկ կրոնները ձգտում են այն ներկայացնել որպես ստատիկ։ Էս փաստի դեմ պայքերել առանց հոգեբանական խնդիրների իմ կարծիքով անհնար է։

----------

boooooooom (05.06.2014), Quyr Qery (16.06.2014), Sambitbaba (05.06.2014), VisTolog (05.06.2014), Ուլուանա (05.06.2014)

----------


## mnowak

Շատ ծավալուն տեքստեր եք գրում , սակայն ես խնդրել էի գլուխ չհարդուկել ... 
հարց - պատասխան ու վերջ: 

Լավ , ասենք թե ...
Չեմ հիշում ով բանավեճի մասին գրքեր էի առաջարկում կարդալ ... հարց - ինչի՞ 

Sambitbaba - 
դ ոնցոր թե ուզում ես դատե՞լ  :Smile: 

Եթե ուզում ես մարգարեներ , բացում ես Հին Կտակարանը ու գտնում ուզածիտ չափ կարծում եմ ոչ պակաս ճարտար լեզվով մարգարեներ:

Էլի ինչոր մեկը գրել էր "հավատալ Աստծոն Հիսուսի միջոցով" ... պատասխանում եմ - էտ ի՞՞՞նչ կատաստրոֆիկ անհավատության մեջ պետքա լինես որ մեկը պետք լինի որի միջոցով նոր Արարչին հավատաս: 
Ինձ անձամբ ոչմի միջնորդ պետք չեկավ որ ես տեսնեմ էն իրականությունը որ կա: 

Խնդրում եմ , հարցերը տվեք կարճ առանց լոլոների (ներող ժառգոնաշվիլիի ու միքիչել ձեռառնելու տոնի համար, ես այնուամենայնիվ հարգանք ունեմ բոլորի հանդեպ ... ես կարծում եմ):

Ձեզ էլ իմաստ չկա "սատանայի ուղարկած համարեք" , տենց բան ընդանրապես չկա ... սատանա ... չեմիչե բոբո ձաձա կամ մեշոկ պապի

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մնո, ինձ թվում ա դու լավ կանես Բյուրի հետ խոսես… ինքը մասնագետ ա… իզուր տեղը գլուխդ էլ չեն արդուկի…

----------

Quyr Qery (16.06.2014), Rhayader (05.06.2014), Sambitbaba (05.06.2014), Արէա (05.06.2014), Մինա (05.06.2014), Տրիբուն (06.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *mnowak* ցանկանում եմ նշել մի քանի փաստեր և մտքեր։ Գուցե օգտակար լինեն քեզ համար։


Ջառ ջան, համաձայն եմ, Մնովակը մի քիչ շատ է ալիքները խառնում: Բայց խնդրում եմ, եկ մենք էլ նրա ջրերը չընկնենք, լա՞վ...
Ես չեմ ուզում հիմա վիճել Հիսուսի ով և ինչ լինելու մասին` եթե դրա կարիքը լինի, հետո կասեմ կարծիքս: Հիմա ընդամենն ուզում եմ ասել, որ քո գրառումների մեջ էլ... ոնց ասեմ, մի քիչ դու էլ ես խաղի կանոնները խախտում:



> 1. Աստվածաշնչում ԳՈՒՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ՉՈՒՆԻ «Որդի Աստված» և «Սուրբ Երրորդություն» բառերը։ Եթե ընդունենք, որ Աստվածաշունչը Աստծու խոսքն է, ապա տրամաբանական է եզրակացնել, որ եթե ըստ Աստծու և Աստվածաշնչի կա երրորդություն և Որդի Աստված հասկացությունները, ապա գոնե մեկ անգամ դրա մասին պետք է նշված լիներ, համաձայն չե՞ս։


"Սուրբ Երրորդություն" հավանաբար չկա Աստվածաշնչում, դու ճիշտ ես: Նամյոկներ, իհարկե, կան, բայց բառացիորեն չկա ասված:
"Որդի Աստված" էլ չկա, բայց Մնովակն ասում էր ոչ թե "Որդի Աստված", այլ "Աստծո Որդի". "սակայն ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում ընդունել Հիսուս Նազովրեցուն որպես Տեր Աստված, մարդ-աստված և *Աստծո որդի*":
Իսկ "Աստծո "Որդի"... Գիտես, ընդամենը մի թեթև փորփրեցի Նոր Կտակարանն ու հենց առաջին էջերին մի քանի հատ ռաստ եկան.
Մատթ. Դ;3 - "Եթե Աստծո Որդին ես, ասա, որ քարերը հաց լինեն":
Մատթ. Դ;6 - "Եթե Աստծո Որդին ես, քեզ այստեղից ցած գցիր..." և այլն:
Մատթ. ԺԶ;16 - "Դու ես Քրիստոսը` կենդանի Աստծո Որդին":
Կարծում եմ, որ եթե շարունակենք քչփորել, անպայման էլի տեղեր կգտնենք, բայց երևի երեք մեջբերումներն արդեն բավակա՞ն են...



> Պատմությունը Հիսուսին ուսումնասիրում է որպես պատմական դեմք և կան պատմական ձեռնարկներ, որոնք ապացուցում են Հիսուսին գոյությունը և կան ձեռնարկներ, որոնք ապացուցում են, որ այդպիսի մարդ գոյություն չի ունեցել։ Բայց նրանք չեն խոսում նրա աստվածության մասին, քանի որ դա չի մտնում պատմաբանի ուսումնասիրությունների շրջանի մեջ։


Տասերորդ դարում թագավորած Կոնստանտին Ծիրանածինը, բացի Բյուզանդիայի իմպերատոր լինելը, հայտնի է նաև որպես պատմաբան: Կարդա նրա պատմածն Աբգար թագավորի մասին: Ցավոք, փորփրեցի գրքերս, բայց այդ գիրքն ինչ-որ չգտա, որ ճիշտ անունն ասեմ հիմա: Բայց եթե փնտրես համացանցում, հաստատ կգտնես` հայտնի պատմություն է, երևի նույնիսկ Հիասուսի այդ նկարն էլ գտնես...



> 3. Իմ անձնական կարծիքը. իրականում Աստված է Հիսուսը, Աստծու որդի, հասարակ մարդ կամ էլ՝ հորինված պերսոնաժ, կա մի փաստ. ոչ ինքը, ոչ էլ իրանից բարձր կանգնած, կամ իրեն հավասար Աստվածը ոչ մի ցանկությու չունեն կոնտակի մեջ մտնել մարդ արարածի հետ։


Ջառ ջան, իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի այդ կոնտակտը, որպեսզի դու ընդունես, որ դա կոնտակտ է: 
Այսօր լիքը մարդիկ ասում են, որ կոնտակտի մեջ են Աստծո կամ հազար ու մի էությունների հետ, Հիսուսի հետ, Բուդդայի հետ, Մարիամի հետ, Հայայի հետ, էլ եսիմ ում հետ: Հարյուրավոր գրքեր են արդեն գրված այդ մասին:
Դե, հավատացյալները, պարզ է,ասում են, որ Աստվածաշնչից բացի մյուս բոլոր գրքերը սատանաներն են գրել:
Բայց դե դուք էլ ախր` անհավատացյալներդ, - ասում եք, որ սուտ ու շառլատանություն է այդ ամենը և այդպիսի բան ուղղակի չկա:

Էդ խեղճ Աստված ախար ու՞ր պրծնի ձեր ձեռքից... :Xeloq:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Շատ ծավալուն տեքստեր եք գրում , սակայն ես խնդրել էի գլուխ չհարդուկել ... 
> հարց - պատասխան ու վերջ: 
> 
> Լավ , ասենք թե ...
> Չեմ հիշում ով բանավեճի մասին գրքեր էի առաջարկում կարդալ ... հարց - ինչի՞ 
> 
> Sambitbaba - 
> դ ոնցոր թե ուզում ես դատե՞լ 
> 
> ...


Ներող եղիր լոլոներիս համար... երևի գլխիդ ոսկորները շատ ցավացին...

----------

VisTolog (05.06.2014)

----------


## mnowak

Տիկնայք և պարոնայք ուրեմնս...

_Մաթ 4:3 - գայթակղիչ սատանաի խոսքեր 
Մաթ 4:6 - նույնը
_(սատանա, կամ մեշոկ պապի - ով էլ լինի որ ինչոր մեշոկով բոմժ գա ու ասի ցույց տուր ինձ քո սաղ փողերը, չի հանի ու ցույց տա)_
Մաթ 16:16 - Սիմոն-Պետրոսի խոսքերը Հիսուսի հանդեպ հիացմունքի տակ_
Խնդրում եմ , շարունակի ...

ու վերջապես նենց տեղից վերցրեք խնդրում եմ որ լինի հավասառ համ հին համ նոր կտակարանի համար: Ինչ եմ ուզում ասեմ - մի ասեք արտահայտություններ որոնց հավանաբար (այսինքն որոշակի հավանականությամբ) գրվել ել հանճար Հիսուս Նազովրեցու իրենց հետ զրույցից հետո: Նորից կրկնեմ որ (հեծանիվ չեմ հնարում ու նորություն էլ չեմ ասում) հիմա էլ կան մարդիկ (իհարկե նաև հոգևորականների ու հավատացյալների մեջ) որոնք շատ, ահավոր շատ ու նույնիսկ կատաստրոֆիկ ազդեցիկ են խոսում ու ոչ միայն դա հասցնում են իրենց լսողներին այլ նաև նրանց հիացմունքի են հասցնում ... իսկ դա սխալ կլինի ասել բայց դեռ ուրիշ բառ չեմ գտնում քան գիպնոզ և խոսքային ծրագրավորումա ...

ահա թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ ասելով որ Հիսուս Նազովրեցին իրոգ իրա ժամանակների +2000 տարի հանճարից հանճար ծրագրավորողա եղել: Ու դրա համարա որ ասում եմ մի բերեք ինձ գրվածքներ որոնք ամենայն հավանականությամբ որոշակի ազդեցության տակ են գրվել:

Էլի մի բան - շատ հետաքրքիր բանալի , ով չգիտի կարողա փորձի օգտագործել: Ասեք մի (ցանկացած) մարդու որ սիրում եք իրան ու ինքը մինիմում 10 վարկյան ձերը կլինի ... մեկնաբանեմ: Սեր հասկացողությունը որը էտքան շատա նշվում Նոր Կտակարանում ոչ այլ բանա քան - գործիք: Սեր - խոսք մանիպուլյատոր: Ասեմ քեզ որ սիրում եմ ու դու իմնես , լսեմ որ սիրում ես ինձ ու ես քոննեմ  :Smile:  եթե կարող եք ասեք որ նման բան չկա:

*Sambitbaba*, մի անհանգստացիր ես ուղակի մեծ տեքստերը անտեսում եմ որովհետև հենց էտ մեծ ու ծավալուն տեքստերումա որ իրականում ոչինչ չկա , բայց ներկայացվումա "հլը տես ինչքան բան ա ասում" ... 
հանճարեղությունը պարզությունումա ինչքան գիտեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

Ասենք ով քեզ համար հանճար է, ինձ համար գոյության կասկածելի փաստով հրեա բոմժ է, որը ծառեր չորացնելով ու դեմքի խելոք արտահայտությամբ տավտոլոգիաներ ասելով զբոսնում էր հռոմի իշխանության տակ գտնվող Իսրայելով ու շատ վատ վերջացրեց:

Դե ֆակտո, կասկածելի խելոքության (հաճախ՝ հիմարության հետ սահմանակցող) բաներ ասող բայց շատ հետևորդներ ունեցող լիքը մարդիկ են եղել. Պաոլո Կոելիո, Ռիչարդ Բախ, Օշո, Դավիթ Կորեշ (դավիդիանների ճյուղի ղեկավարը), Չարլզ Մենսոն, Ադոլֆ Հիտլեր, Անդրեյ Իվանով (սկոպեցների աղանդի հիմնադիրը), Լ. Ռոն Հաբբարդը (սայենտոլոգիայի հիմնադիրը), Ուոլլոս Ֆարդ Մոհամմադը (իսլամի ժողովրդի հիմնադիրը),  Դուայդ Յորկը (նուվաուբիանիզմի հիմնադիրը), Ջիմ Ջոնսը (ժողովրդի տաճարի հիմնադիրը), և այլն: Պարզապես իրենցից քչերն են քաղաքական առումով այնքան ձեռնտու եղել իշխող գերտերությանը, ինչքան քրիստոնեությունը: Ու պրծ: Քրիստոնյաներն ինչով են ավելի լավ դալեկտներից, չեմ հասկանում:

----------

Jarre (05.06.2014)

----------


## keyboard

Մարդուն իրա գրածի վերաբերյալ կարծիք ես գրում ասում ա լոլո եք կարդում, գլուխս եք հարդուկում, ժող չեք կարծում, որ էս թեման փաթթելու վախտն ա՞

Տարրական կուլտուրա չունի թեմա բացողը, փոխանակ մի շնորհակալական խոսք գրի, ստեղ սաղիս գլուխ հարդուկող ու լոլո կարդացող ա անվանում ու մենք դեռ շարունակում ենք իրա համար որևէ բան ասել կամ իրա համար ինչ որ բան անել:
Ես բոլորիդ խնդրում եմ, էլ գրառում մի արեք ստեղ, թող գնա որտեղ իրա գլուխը չէն հարդուկի ընդեղ էլ կարծիք լսի, ոնց որ ձեռ առնի մարդու:

Ռուսը կասեր դա պաշոլ տի

----------

Chilly (16.06.2014), insider (05.06.2014), Jarre (05.06.2014), Rhayader (05.06.2014), Sambitbaba (05.06.2014), VisTolog (05.06.2014), Աթեիստ (08.06.2014), Մինա (05.06.2014)

----------


## Rhayader

> Մարդուն իրա գրածի վերաբերյալ կարծիք ես գրում ասում ա լոլո եք կարդում, գլուխս եք հարդուկում, ժող չեք կարծում, որ էս թեման փաթթելու վախտն ա՞
> 
> Տարրական կուլտուրա չունի թեմա բացողը, փոխանակ մի շնորհակալական խոսք գրի, ստեղ սաղիս գլուխ հարդուկող ու լոլո կարդացող ա անվանում ու մենք դեռ շարունակում ենք իրա համար որևէ բան ասել կամ իրա համար ինչ որ բան անել:
> Ես բոլորիդ խնդրում եմ, էլ գրառում մի արեք ստեղ, թող գնա որտեղ իրա գլուխը չէն հարդուկի ընդեղ էլ կարծիք լսի, ոնց որ ձեռ առնի մարդու:
> 
> Ռուսը կասեր դա պաշոլ տի


Ինքը փաթթած ունի մեր արդուկների շնուրները:

Լուրջ, եթե մեկը թեմա է բացում, ու սկզբում գրում՝ մենակ գլուխ չարդուկեք, ասենք, հաջորդ թեման էլ պիտի լինի՝ ով կարծիք չգրեց, *ճեղքվածք* է: Ասենք թեման բացելիս պոտենցիալ կարծիք հայտնողներին, ասում, որ ձայնային հալյուցինացիաներ է ունենում (շիզոֆրենիայի ու մանիայի սիմպտոմատիկա) ու իր վարքով ամեն կերպ ցույց տալիս, որ ինք ոչ թե կասկածներ ունի, ու քննարկել է ուզում, այլ իր «ընտրյալ» լինելն է ուզում ի ցույց դնել, չի հասկանում, թե ինչի համար է բանավիճելիս կարևոր պարզ տրամաբանական կոնցեպտների տիրապետել: Ի՞նչ ռեակցիա պիտի լիներ, «օ դու ընտրյալդ, փրկիր մեզ նսեմների՞ս»: Պարզ չի՞, որ ոչ մեկը լուրջ չի վերաբերվելու, բայց, ի տարբերություն քրիստոնյաների, խարույկ էլ չեն հանելու իրեն: Ընդամենը մի քիչ ծաղրելու են, հետո մոռանան-գնան:

----------

VisTolog (05.06.2014), Ռեյ սամա (17.06.2014)

----------


## Freeman

> Ջառ ջան, իսկ ինչպիսի՞ն պետք է լինի այդ կոնտակտը, որպեսզի դու ընդունես, որ դա կոնտակտ է: 
> Այսօր լիքը մարդիկ ասում են, որ կոնտակտի մեջ են Աստծո կամ հազար ու մի էությունների հետ, Հիսուսի հետ, Բուդդայի հետ, Մարիամի հետ, Հայայի հետ, էլ եսիմ ում հետ: Հարյուրավոր գրքեր են արդեն գրված այդ մասին:


Հաա, էսօր Նորքում լիքը տեղ մարդկանց եմ տեսել, դասի ժամանակ,, նենց հետաքրքրի էր)

----------

Quyr Qery (16.06.2014), Rhayader (06.06.2014), Աթեիստ (08.06.2014), Մուշու (06.06.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> ու վերջապես նենց տեղից վերցրեք խնդրում եմ որ լինի հավասառ համ հին համ նոր կտակարանի համար:


Քո այս ասածը նշանակում է, որ դու կոտեմ քաղելու համար բարդու ծառն ես բարձրանում... Իջիր, եղբայր, բարդու ծառի վրա կոտեմ չի կարող լինել, եթե միայն դու Միչուրինը չես:
Ինչպես նաև Հիսուս չի կարող լինել Հին Կտակարանում, ուղղակի նա դեռ չէր ծնվել: Իսկ դու, դրանից անտեղյակ, փնտրել ես նրան այնտեղ ու չե՞ս գտել... Դա՞ է նրանից հրաժարվելուդ պատճառը... Է՜խ-է՜խ-է՜խ...
Եվ չնայած Հիսուս այնտեղ չկա, "Աստծո Որդի" կամ "Աստծո որդիներ" արտահայտությունն այնտեղ էլ է հանդիպում, և ոչ թե մեկ անգամ: Բայց դա Հիսուսի հետ ոչ մի կա չունի այն պարզ պատճառով, որ նա դեռ չէռ ծնվել:
Բայց Հին Կտակարանին էլ դու, երևում է, ոչ միայն ծանոթ չես, այլ նաև, Քիբը կասեր` փաթթած ունես, որովհետև դա շատ մեծ ու ծավալուն տեքստ է, իսկ մեծ ու ծավալուն տեքստերը դու "ուղակի անտեսում ես, որովհետև հենց էտ մեծ ու ծավալուն տեքստերումա որ իրականում ոչինչ չկա , բայց ներկայացվումա "հլը տես ինչքան բան ա ասում" ... 
Դու՛ ասացիր:




> Խնդրում եմ , շարունակի ...


Անիմաստ է:
Եվ այդ պատճառով ես էլ որոշեցի"փաթթել":

Բայց ոչ թե թեման:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հաա, էսօր Նորքում լիքը տեղ մարդկանց եմ տեսել, դասի ժամանակ,, նենց հետաքրքրի էր)


Ֆրիման ջան, կներես, ես վաղուց Հայաստանում չեմ եղել: Կամ չեմ հիշում, կամ էլ նոր են սարքել, մի խոսքով, չգիտեմ, թե ինչի մասին ես խոսում:

Բայց եզրակացրեցի, որ երևի համալսարանի մի բաժին կլինի, որտեղ դու կամ սովորում ես, կամ էլ ազատ ունկդիր ես, - ճի՞շտ եմ կռահել...

----------


## Freeman

> Ֆրիման ջան, կներես, ես վաղուց Հայաստանում չեմ եղել: Կամ չեմ հիշում, կամ էլ նոր են սարքել, մի խոսքով, չգիտեմ, թե ինչի մասին ես խոսում:
> 
> Բայց եզրակացրեցի, որ երևի համալսարանի մի բաժին կլինի, որտեղ դու կամ սովորում ես, կամ էլ ազատ ունկդիր ես, - ճի՞շտ եմ կռահել...


Նու ես հոգեբուժարանը նկատի ունեի, որտեղ էս շաբաթ ցիկլի եմ:
Հուսով եմ չվիրավորեցի, գրելու ժամանակ ահավոր տրամադրություն ունեի:

----------

Rhayader (06.06.2014), Sambitbaba (06.06.2014), Մուշու (06.06.2014)

----------


## LisBeth

Մեկի թութակը սատկում ա, սա որոշում ա թութակի պատվին աղանդ հորինել: Թութակի անունը կուզիա էր կարծեմ, հորինողն էլ լիքը փող ա դիզում, մարդկանց խաբելով: mnowak քո աստվածը թութակի քան չկա՞, աղանդ ա էլի մի հատ ավել մի հատ պակաս, եղանակ չի փոխում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեկի թութակը սատկում ա, սա որոշում ա թութակի պատվին աղանդ հորինել: Թութակի անունը կուզիա էր կարծեմ, հորինողն էլ լիքը փող ա դիզում, մարդկանց խաբելով: mnowak քո աստվածը թութակի քան չկա՞, աղանդ ա էլի մի հատ ավել մի հատ պակաս, եղանակ չի փոխում:


ամենասկզբից ասեցի, բայց կարծես մարդիկ ուզում են Մնոյին փրկեն…

----------


## mnowak

Ես շնորհակալ եմ բոլորից էլ , ու առանձին առանձին էլ
Իմ գրածները էտքան դաժան մի ընդունեք խնդրում եմ որովհետև համարենք ես հայերեն խոսալ նոր եմ սովորում ... վերջին 5-6 տարին:

Ես կարողա բանավեճի որոշ կանոններ չգիտեմ ու շատ գրքեր (խորը փիլիսոփայա-ցնդաբանական տեքստերով) բայց ես մեր զրույցից ակնկալում եմ քիչ ավելի ուրիշ բան քան քննադատական արտահայտություններ:
Սպասում եմ որ ինձ կասեք ես ո՞րտեղա որ կարողա պատահի ծրագրային կոդում ; կամ / չեմ դրել ու ծրագիրըս թռելա: Լինի ձեր ասածը - գրեք թող լոլո չլինի թող արցակ տեքստ լինի կամ չգիտեմ , ուղակի թեմային չշեղվենք որտև մեծ տեքստերը շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ առաջացնում են երկրորդական ու երրորդական հարցեր ու բուն թեման մի ժամանակ անց կորումա:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես շնորհակալ եմ բոլորից էլ , ու առանձին առանձին էլ
> Իմ գրածները էտքան դաժան մի ընդունեք խնդրում եմ որովհետև համարենք ես հայերեն խոսալ նոր եմ սովորում ... վերջին 5-6 տարին:
> 
> Ես կարողա բանավեճի որոշ կանոններ չգիտեմ ու շատ գրքեր (խորը *փիլիսոփայա-ցնդաբանական* տեքստերով) բայց ես մեր զրույցից ակնկալում եմ քիչ ավելի ուրիշ բան քան քննադատական արտահայտություններ:
> Սպասում եմ որ ինձ կասեք ես ո՞րտեղա որ կարողա պատահի ծրագրային կոդում ; կամ / չեմ դրել ու ծրագիրըս թռելա: Լինի ձեր ասածը - գրեք թող լոլո չլինի թող արցակ տեքստ լինի կամ չգիտեմ , ուղակի թեմային չշեղվենք որտև մեծ տեքստերը շատ մեծ հավանականությամբ առաջացնում են երկրորդական ու երրորդական հարցեր ու բուն թեման մի ժամանակ անց կորումա:


Բռատ ջան, ցնդաբանականը քո գրառումներն են, ոչ թե նորմալ փիլիսոփաների աշխատանքները:

Ծրագրավորումից որևէ մասնագիտական գիտելիք ունե՞ս, որ էդքան ազատ «ծրագրի կոդ» բառն օգտագործում ես: Ասենք, կարո՞ղ ես ալգորիթմ ֆորմալիզացնել Թյուրինգի մեքենայի միջոցով: Թե՞ հերթական կիսագրագետ մեկն ես, որ որոշել է, թե ինքը բոլորից ավելի խելոք է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... ես հավատում եմ Աստծո գոյությանը ու Երկնային Արքայության գոյությանը (եթե կհավատաք, նույնիսկ* տեսել ու լսել եմ այնտեղի ձայները*) ..


Երևի մինչև աղանդ հիմնելը, պետք ա մի հատ բժիշկի դիմել: Մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար աղանդ հիմնելու ցանկությունը մի երկու-երեք սրսկումով անցնում ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.06.2014), Quyr Qery (16.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.06.2014), Յոհաննես (06.06.2014), Ռեյ սամա (17.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արի կանգ առնենք նրա վրա, որ մեզ սատանան է ուղարկել՝ քո հավատը ստուգելու համար:


Ոչ բոլորիս: Ես սովորական կոմիտասցի տղա եմ, ծնվել, մեծացել եմ Երևանում: Ուզում եմ մարդուն օգտակար լինել, առանց իրա հավատքը ստուգելու:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.06.2014), Sambitbaba (08.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... ես նոր աղանդ կարող եմ հիմնել  առանց կատակ ...


Առանց կատակ ... 

«Նոր աղանդ հիմնել» արտահայտությունը ինքնին տաֆտալոգիայա: Հիմնում են նոր կրոնական ուսմունք, ուղղություն, դպրոց վերջապես, ոչ թե աղանդ: Հետո էտ նոր ուսմունքը դոմինանտ կրոնական ուղղության կողմից, ամենայն հավանականությամբ, որակվում ա որպես աղանդ: Այսինքն, դու դեպքերի զարգացումից առաջ ես ընկել: Մի հատ հիմնի էտ նոր ուսմունքը, հետո կտեսնենք, ինքը աղանդ ա դառնում թե չէ: Կարող ա նոր ուսմունքդ կաթողիկոսի հայրապետական օրհնանքն ա ստանում ու լիարժեք ինտեգրվում ա Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցուն, դու էլ վաղը մյուս օր դասվում ես սրբերի շարքը:

----------

Chuk (07.06.2014), insider (06.06.2014), Mephistopheles (06.06.2014), Rhayader (06.06.2014), Sambitbaba (06.06.2014)

----------


## mnowak

Տեսնումեմ էս քննարկումը մանրից ուզումա դառնա անձնական վիրավորանքի ու իմ հասցեին ուղղված որոշ խոսքեռի բուն: Ես սկզբից խնդրեցի , որ ով գլուխա հանում այլ ոչ թե ով պատահի ... 

Շնորհակալ եմ նրանց ովքեր փորձեցին գոնե ինձ օգնեն: Երեկ եղա խոստովանության բայց ոչ մի չղջում չզգացի էն ասած ու արածների որը ասեցի քահանային ... ավելին , էսօր ուզում էի "հաղորդություն" ստանաի , բայց միևնույնա չեմ հավատում որ Հիսուսը Աստվածա ինչպես պնդում են նրանք ... կամ բոլորը ով անվանումա իրան քրիստոնեա: 

Ազանդ հիմնելնել ես անվանեցի աղանդ որպեսի հենց սկզբից մարդկանց հետ լինեմ անկեղծ ... ասեմ որ նրանք եկեղ են աղանդ ու իրաձ ուղեղը արդուկվելույա միշտ ... ինչի՞ խաբոլ մարդկանց  :Smile: 

հարգելի ադմին , խնդրում եմ փակես էս թեման որտև էստեղ ես չգտա ինչ փնտրում էի ...

----------


## Chuk

> հարգելի ադմին , խնդրում եմ փակես էս թեման որտև էստեղ ես չգտա ինչ փնտրում էի ...


Քրիստոսին էս թեմայում էիր ցանկանում գտնել, հարգելի Մնովակ:
Բա որ հիմա փակեմ, էլ ընդհանրապես ստեղ չի գա  :Sad:

----------

Sambitbaba (08.06.2014)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մարդուն իրա գրածի վերաբերյալ կարծիք ես գրում ասում ա լոլո եք կարդում, գլուխս եք հարդուկում, ժող չեք կարծում, որ էս թեման փաթթելու վախտն ա՞
> 
> Տարրական կուլտուրա չունի թեմա բացողը, փոխանակ մի շնորհակալական խոսք գրի, ստեղ սաղիս գլուխ հարդուկող ու լոլո կարդացող ա անվանում ու մենք դեռ շարունակում ենք իրա համար որևէ բան ասել կամ իրա համար ինչ որ բան անել:
> Ես բոլորիդ խնդրում եմ, էլ գրառում մի արեք ստեղ, թող գնա որտեղ իրա գլուխը չէն հարդուկի ընդեղ էլ կարծիք լսի, ոնց որ ձեռ առնի մարդու:
> 
> Ռուսը կասեր դա պաշոլ տի


Ինձ թվում ա՝ աչքիս բաներ են երևում:

----------

Տրիբուն (16.06.2014)

----------


## mnowak

Էն բանից հետո որ տիեզերական կոչված ժողովներում եղածի մասին կարդում եմ , էն բանից հետո որ վանքում (շատ հայտնի ու հարգված) տեսնում եմ թե ոնց են իրենց և պաշտած Հիսուսի առաքեալ աշակերտների մի կողմ դնում ու լսում "սրբերի ասվածները" ... ու եթե սուրբը (որին իդեպ սպբացրել են հենց մարդիկ այլ ոչ թե այլ կերպ) դուրսա գալիս որ ինչոր բան ասեց - ուրեմն դա օրենքա ... 

Ավետարանի տեքստ գրողը ռեալ հանճար ա եղել որտև նման դինամիկ տեքստ որ էսքան դարեր ապրել ու ապրումա երևի էլ չկա: Ով ոնց հասնում մեկնություն ա տալիս ... ու սաղ անցնումա ... ամեն մեկնությանը լսող գտնվումա, լինի դա սեկտա կամ եկեղեցի ...

իրոգ Հիսուսին глубокий респект ! - մալադեց ու ես մարդուն մարդու պես խոնարհվումեմ էտ մարդու առաջ որտև նմանը (բայց երկրորդ տեղում) շատ հեռավոր երկրորդ տեղում Մուհամեդ մարգարենա ... ես չեմ խոսում բուդդիստական ու նիռվայանական հասարակ մակարդակի գլուխ-հարդուկոցիների մասին:

Եթե ցանկանում եք ավելի մանրամասն ասեմ թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ ասելով "սրբերի ասածներ" -
Ունենք մեզ քաջ ծանոթ Աստվածաշունչը , Հին ու Նոր Կտակարաննորով ... որոնց մեջ գրվածա գրեթե կամ կարծես թե ամեն ինչ մեր Տեր Աստծո օրենքների մասին և Հիսուսի մասին: Երկուսում էլ կան օրենքներ ու պատվիրաններ: Մեկում մեծամասամբ Մովսեսի փոխանցմամբ իսկ մյուսում Ավետարանիչ առաքյալների ... էս ամեն ինչը ընդունեցի:
Դեպք - վանքում (ռուս ուղղափառ եկեղեցու ... չասեմ թե որ) առաջանումա հարց որին պատասխան ես լոգիկայով պետքա հենվեմ Ավետարանի կամ Հին Կտակարանին ... ու ինձ սենց բան են ասում ... Սերաֆիմ Սարովսկին սենց ասեց ... վերջ ... արթեն իրանց մեկա որ կան գրեր ... ու իրանք ռեալ հենվեցին էտ պահին Սարովսկիի գրերին ... ու նույնիսկ չանրադարծան Ավետարանին ... 
Սա հազար ու մի ձև կարելիա հասկանալ , էտ մարդկանց լրիվ մաքուր հանել ցեխաջրից ու ինձ գցել ... բայց դրանից իրանք ճիշտ չեն լինի ... 
երբ մի բան են ասում ու սովորացնում ու լրիվ այլ բան անում:

Էլի օրինակ - գիտեմ սան ունեցող միքանի եկեղեցականներ որոնք սեր են քարոզում ... բայց իրանք իրանձ ԿԵՂՏՈՏ ձեռներով մինիմւմ 2 հոգու երջանկության լավը ք....ցին անցած տարի ու դրանում իրանց իմ կողմից էս կյանքում ներում չի լինի ... ես իրանց բավականին վստահում էի իսկ հիմա ես ինչ անում եմ չեմ մոռանում ետ: ՈՒ ուզում եք ինձ հանեք ֆորումից էս խոսքերի համար , ես ուրիշ կերպ սա խեմ անվանի ... 

հիմա եթե ես պետքա վստահեմ նենց մարդու որը շատերի կարծիքով լավնա բայց իմ ու էլի մեկի անձնական կյանքի մեջա քիթո խոթում (հա ինչ անեմ որ եկեղեցականա ու չափից ծատ ա օգտագործում իրա իշխանությունը) ... ես նման մարդուն էլ կվստահե՞մ ... չկա տենց բան ...

ու էտտեղից արթե երևումա լիքը բաներ , իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ մարդու աջք ա բացվում ... որ էս սաղ ինչ կա , շատ հավանականա որ ուղակի ծրագիրա:

Շատ խառնեմ գրում , բայց վերադառնամ Ավետարանին ... ու եթե հիմա ասեք որ ոչ թե պոպերին այլ Ավետարանին պետպքա հենվեմ , ես կհարցնեմ - իսկ ո՞նց կառաջարկեք հասկանամ գրվածքները - մեկնություն ըստ .... թե՞ ոնց կարող եմ նենց էլ հասկանամ:

----------

Jarre (18.06.2014)

----------


## mnowak

Ես շատ սիրում ու հարգում էի էտ մարդկանց: Քահանաներին ու սարկավագներին: Իրանց մոտ խոստովանության էի գնում ու կիսվում իրանց հետ ... խորհուրդ հարցնում ու փորձում հետևել դրանց ... բայց արի ու տես - իշխանությունը արեց իրանը ... 
Մի կողմից կասեն , սիրեք միմիանց , մյուս կողմից @(*#$#@$@%_  կանեն մարտկանց ճակատագրերը ... ու դա ամեն տեղա ... ես ինքս հասցրել եմ պտտվեմ որոշ տեղեր ու տեսել եմ ... մի բան քարոզում ու լրիվ ուրիշ բան անում, երբ ուսուցանողը հենց իրա օրինակով պետքա սովորացնի ոնց որ արեծ մեծն ծրագրավորողը ... բայց որ մեկ իրանից հետո էլ դա չարեց:

----------


## Զաքար

Գիտեմ որ բոլոր եկեղեցիներում Հիսուսին ընդունում են որպես եռամեկ Աստծու մաս, որն Աստված է, իսկ դու գտնվելով այդեղ չես ընդունում դա և հետևաբար քո այդեղ գտնվելով դու ցանկացած առողջ դատողության տեսանկյուններից դիտվում ես որպես կեղծավոր, որն էլ բավականին տհաճ բան է: Քո պարագայում նմանատիպ խնդիրները շտկվում են քահանայական շրջանակներում, իսկ աղանդի մասով ուղղակի քեզ խնդրում եմ մոռացիր այդ միտքը խղճալով այն անմիտ բազմությանն որը կհետևի քո աղանդին: 
Հիսուսի մասով նաև կարող եմ ասել որ չնդունելով նրան որպես Աստված կարող ես ուղղակի նրան սիրել/ընդունել որպես հանճարի ինչպես այդպես արել ու անում են աշխարհ շարժող բազմաթիվ մարդիկ:   :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես մնովակի մի հատ դրական վարկանիշ տվեցի որ տենց կարմիր չմնա… սա էլ իմ քրիստոնեական վերաբերմունքը նրա նկատմամբ…

----------

Chuk (16.06.2014), Quyr Qery (17.06.2014), Sambitbaba (16.06.2014), Տրիբուն (16.06.2014)

----------


## Jarre

> Էն բանից հետո որ տիեզերական կոչված ժողովներում եղածի մասին կարդում եմ , էն բանից հետո որ վանքում (շատ հայտնի ու հարգված) տեսնում եմ թե ոնց են իրենց և պաշտած Հիսուսի առաքեալ աշակերտների մի կողմ դնում ու լսում "սրբերի ասվածները" ... ու եթե սուրբը (որին իդեպ սպբացրել են հենց մարդիկ այլ ոչ թե այլ կերպ) դուրսա գալիս որ ինչոր բան ասեց - ուրեմն դա օրենքա ... 
> 
> Ավետարանի տեքստ գրողը ռեալ հանճար ա եղել որտև նման դինամիկ տեքստ որ էսքան դարեր ապրել ու ապրումա երևի էլ չկա: Ով ոնց հասնում մեկնություն ա տալիս ... ու սաղ անցնումա ... ամեն մեկնությանը լսող գտնվումա, լինի դա սեկտա կամ եկեղեցի ...
> 
> իրոգ Հիսուսին глубокий респект ! - մալադեց ու ես մարդուն մարդու պես խոնարհվումեմ էտ մարդու առաջ որտև նմանը (բայց երկրորդ տեղում) շատ հեռավոր երկրորդ տեղում Մուհամեդ մարգարենա ... ես չեմ խոսում բուդդիստական ու նիռվայանական հասարակ մակարդակի գլուխ-հարդուկոցիների մասին:
> 
> Եթե ցանկանում եք ավելի մանրամասն ասեմ թե ինչ նկատի ունեմ ասելով "սրբերի ասածներ" -
> Ունենք մեզ քաջ ծանոթ Աստվածաշունչը , Հին ու Նոր Կտակարաննորով ... որոնց մեջ գրվածա գրեթե կամ կարծես թե ամեն ինչ մեր Տեր Աստծո օրենքների մասին և Հիսուսի մասին: Երկուսում էլ կան օրենքներ ու պատվիրաններ: Մեկում մեծամասամբ Մովսեսի փոխանցմամբ իսկ մյուսում Ավետարանիչ առաքյալների ... էս ամեն ինչը ընդունեցի:
> Դեպք - վանքում (ռուս ուղղափառ եկեղեցու ... չասեմ թե որ) առաջանումա հարց որին պատասխան ես լոգիկայով պետքա հենվեմ Ավետարանի կամ Հին Կտակարանին ... ու ինձ սենց բան են ասում ... Սերաֆիմ Սարովսկին սենց ասեց ... վերջ ... արթեն իրանց մեկա որ կան գրեր ... ու իրանք ռեալ հենվեցին էտ պահին Սարովսկիի գրերին ... ու նույնիսկ չանրադարծան Ավետարանին ... 
> ...


mnowak, իսկ կարո՞ղ ես ցույց տալ մի կրոնական կառույց՝ եկեղեցի, կազմակերպություն, խումբ, որտեղ չկան քո նշած երևույթները։ Ասեմ ավելին՝ դու երջանիկ ես, որ ընդամենը սենց բաների ես ականատես եղել։ Երբ ինչ որ շարժում նոր է սկսվում այնտեղ կա անկեղծություն, էնտուզիազմ, անշահախնդրություն, անձնազոհություն։ Բայց դա սկսում է դառնալ մասսայական, ձեռք է բերում իշխանություն և հարստություն, լինում է այն, ինչի մասին դու ես գրել։ Ես չգիտեմ մի որևէ կրոնական խումբ, որտեղ նման բաներ չկան։

Ու ես եթե ոչ ամբողջությամբ, ապա գոնե մասամբ հասկանում եմ քո վիճակը ու կիսում եմ մտահոգությունդ ու ցավդ։ Էն մարդիկ որ դրա մեջ չեն եղել ու նման բաների հետ չեն առնչվել իրանց համար դժվար է պատկերացնել հարցի լրջությունը, որովհետև իրանք չեն ապրել էն զգացմունքները, որ հավատացյալը մարդը տածում է իր Աստծու, սուրբ համարվող գրքի կամ կազմակերպության հանդեպ։

Իմ կարծիքը՝ ում ուզում ես պաշտի։ Եթե պաշտում ես, ուրեմն քո հետ միշտ վարվելու են պաշտողի պես՝ տշելու են որ կողմ ուզեն ու ոնց ուզեն։ Պատմությունը դրա վառ վկան է։

----------

Sambitbaba (19.06.2014)

----------


## mnowak

Դիմել ու դրա մասին խոսալ հոգևորականների հետ չեմ կարող քանի որ դա արդեն մեկ անքամ չեմ արել ու ստացել միևնույն արդյունքը: Ինքներդ գիտեք որ նրանք մեզ համար ունեն մի պատմություն և բազմաթիվ մակնություններ: Ես փորձում եմ հայթհայթել պատասխան մի հարցին թե "ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ ու ընդունել որ հենց այս մարդու կամ այն մարդու մեկնությոնն է ճիշտը" ... գիտեք ինձանից լավ, էտ հարցը պատասղան ունենալ չի կարող: Կամել , պատասխան - սրբերն են տվել մեկնությունը ... իսկ ես նույն հաջողությամբ կասեմ - էտ սրբերին մարդիկ են սրբացրել , ու նույն մարդիկ են որ նրանց հիմա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ավելին են դասում քան առաքյալներին: Ստացվումա ակտիվ հակասություն ... ակտիվ, այսինքն գործող ...

Ինձ մի բան ա խայթում ... իմ խիղճը ...
Ես շարունակում եմ գնալ եկեղեցի և համարձակվում եմ նույնիսկ օգնել քահանային ծառայելուն (երգում ու կարդում եմ շարականներ ու պատարագի երգերը), սակայն զրոյական հավատքով նրան ինչին երևի հարկն է ... 
Տանը ունեմ դրած սրբապատկերներ , ճրագ եմ վառում ու խունկ ծխում ... վզիս գցած խաչն եմ շարունակում պահել , սակայն ես հիմա ավելի շատ նման եմ ավանդույթների հետրողին քան հավատացյալին ... 

Գրում եմ աջ ու ձախ (հոգևորական ու քահանաներին) բայց բոլորը լռում են ... մենակ մեկը ինձ հերետիկոս անվանեց ու ասեց որ ես դժողքում կայրվեմ ու իմ կյանքը կավարտեմ ինքնասպանությամբ ... քահանան ... որոնց շատերը (նաև ես - ժամանակին) վստահում են ամեն ինչ ...

Հիսուս - որին սրբացրին ու աստվածացրին , իսկ հետո սկսեցին օգտվել այդ ամենից իշխանության համար ...
Հավատք որ ստեղծեցին մարդիկ ոչնչից իսկ հետո ստիպողաբար կապեցին շատ շատերի վզին ...

Հավատում եմ Աստծոն , Միակ Ամենակարող Արարչին ու էլ ոչ մեկին ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դիմել ու դրա մասին խոսալ հոգևորականների հետ չեմ կարող քանի որ դա արդեն մեկ անքամ չեմ արել ու ստացել միևնույն արդյունքը: Ինքներդ գիտեք որ նրանք մեզ համար ունեն մի պատմություն և բազմաթիվ մակնություններ: Ես փորձում եմ հայթհայթել պատասխան մի հարցին թե "ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ ու ընդունել որ հենց այս մարդու կամ այն մարդու մեկնությոնն է ճիշտը" ... գիտեք ինձանից լավ, էտ հարցը պատասղան ունենալ չի կարող: Կամել , պատասխան - սրբերն են տվել մեկնությունը ... իսկ ես նույն հաջողությամբ կասեմ - էտ սրբերին մարդիկ են սրբացրել , ու նույն մարդիկ են որ նրանց հիմա ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ավելին են դասում քան առաքյալներին: Ստացվումա ակտիվ հակասություն ... ակտիվ, այսինքն գործող ...
> 
> Ինձ մի բան ա խայթում ... իմ խիղճը ...
> Ես շարունակում եմ գնալ եկեղեցի և համարձակվում եմ նույնիսկ օգնել քահանային ծառայելուն (երգում ու կարդում եմ շարականներ ու պատարագի երգերը), սակայն զրոյական հավատքով նրան ինչին երևի հարկն է ... 
> Տանը ունեմ դրած սրբապատկերներ , ճրագ եմ վառում ու խունկ ծխում ... վզիս գցած խաչն եմ շարունակում պահել , սակայն ես հիմա ավելի շատ նման եմ ավանդույթների հետրողին քան հավատացյալին ... 
> 
> Գրում եմ աջ ու ձախ (հոգևորական ու քահանաներին) բայց բոլորը լռում են ... մենակ մեկը ինձ հերետիկոս անվանեց ու ասեց որ ես դժողքում կայրվեմ ու իմ կյանքը կավարտեմ ինքնասպանությամբ ... քահանան ... որոնց շատերը (նաև ես - ժամանակին) վստահում են ամեն ինչ ...
> 
> Հիսուս - որին սրբացրին ու աստվածացրին , իսկ հետո սկսեցին օգտվել այդ ամենից իշխանության համար ...
> ...


Շատ ես մի տեսակ իրար խառնված, կասեի նույնիսկ` ապակենտրոնացած...
Այնքան, որ հետդ խոսել անգամ չի լինում, սկսում ես խայթել բոլորին:

Բայց շատ ցավալի է վիճակդ, այնքան, որ ակամա ցանկություն է առաջանում մի ձևով միջամտել, նույնիսկ լավ հասկանալով, որ լրիվ հնարավոր է հերթական խայթոցին արժանանալ...

Գիտե՞ս ինչ է կրոնը... Պապյե մաշեից սարքած մի մեծ ու հաստ պատ: Ընդ որում, դրված է այդ պատը մի հատիկ լուցկու վրա, այսինքն հիմք ընդհանրապես չունի:
Բայց զարմանալին այն է, որ յուրաքանչյոր մարդ, հանդիպելով այդ պատին, բթանում է իսկույն: Այնքան, որ չի էլ նկատում անգամ այն լուցկու հատիկը, որը հեշտությամբ կարելի էր հանել պատի տակից և պատն իսկույն փուլ կգար: Փոխարենը սկսում է եզրակացնել, որ իր համար ամեն պետքական բան հենց պատից այն կողմ է գտնվում, որովհետև, եթե այդպես չլիներ, ուրեմն այդ պատն ինչու՞ պիտի սարքեին: Եվ այդ պետքական բանը քո դեպքում` Աստված է, չէ՞, որին կյանքդ դրած ուզում ես ունենաս, ու էդպես էլ ձեռքդ չի հասնում: ՈՒ Հիսուսին էլ քեզ համար քավության ոչխար ես սարքել ու ամեն ինչում նրան ես մեղավոր համարում:

Բայց արդյո՞ք Հիսուս է քեզ խորհուրդ տվել ինքնակամ կյանքդ դժոխք սարքել ու տապակվել մեջը` ճիշտ ինչպես էն խելոք հոգևորականը նախագուշակել էր քեզ համար. "մենակ մեկը ինձ հերետիկոս անվանեց ու ասեց որ ես դժողքում կայրվեմ"... Դու ես, չէ՞, այս ամենի հեղինակը, դու ես այդ եզրակացություններին եկել ու տանջում ես քեզ: Հիսուս ինքն է ասում, որ Աստծոն փնտրելու համար պարտադիր չէ եկեղեցի գնալ, իսկ դու գնում ես, հերիք չի, մի բան էլ սկսում ես Աստծոն պահանջեդլ նրանցից, ովքեր էլ հենց սարքել են այդ պատը քո և Աստծո միջև, - ավելի ճիշտ, հավատացրել են քեզ, որ քո և Աստծո միջև կարող է պատ լինել... Ու նաև, էն քո ասած նախադասություն միջից. "Հավատում եմ Միակ Ամենակարող Արարչին ու էլ ոչ մեկին ..." - հանել են մի շատ կարևոր բառ. *Ամենակալ*, այսինքն, ամեն ինչ իր մեջ պարունակող: Որովհետև, եթե դու այդ նախադասությունն օգտագործեիր այնպես, ինչպես այն իրականում կա. "Հավատում եմ Միակ Ամենակարող և Ամենակալ Արարչին ու էլ ոչ մեկին", - կտեսնեիր, որ ամեն ինչ կա հենց այնպես, ինչպես ինքդ ես ուզում. այս Տիեզեքում գոյություն ունի մի բան միայն`Միակ Ամենակարող և Ամենակալ Արարիչ, - այսինքն Նա, ով հենց ինքն էլ այդ ամեն ինչն է: Ու եթե դու նույնիսկ շատ ու շատ ցանկանաս էլ, միևնույն է, անկարող ես հավատալ էլի ինչ-որ մեկի: 

Որովհետև ուրիշ որևէ մեկ` ուղղակի չկա...

----------

Jarre (02.07.2014), mnowak (02.07.2014), Աթեիստ (02.07.2014)

----------


## mnowak

*Sambitbaba* - ԲՐԱՎՈ !!! Խոսք չկա ... իսկ են բառը որ մոռացել էի գրել, ես չէի մոռացել այլ դրա հայերենը չգիտեի - *Вседержитель*

Ինձ պետք էր իմանալ որ ես ճիշտ ուղղու վրա եմ ... on right way of thinking 

Շնորհակալություն բոլորին , մասնավորապես *Sambitbaba*  :Smile:

----------

Sambitbaba (02.07.2014), Աթեիստ (02.07.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *Sambitbaba* - ԲՐԱՎՈ !!! Խոսք չկա ... իսկ են բառը որ մոռացել էի գրել, ես չէի մոռացել այլ դրա հայերենը չգիտեի - *Вседержитель*
> 
> Ինձ պետք էր իմանալ որ ես ճիշտ ուղղու վրա եմ ... on right way of thinking 
> 
> Շնորհակալություն բոլորին , մասնավորապես *Sambitbaba*


Բայց արդյո՞ք դու ճիշտ ուղու վրա ես...

Կամ ո՞րն է այդ ճիշտ ուղին, մեկը` բոլորի համար... :Think:

----------


## mnowak

Ես ասեցի, բայց մոռացա կարևոր մի բան ... նույն այդ կրոնը ու հավատքը Հիսուսին - փրկելա շատ մարդկանց ... անվանենք դա ներշնչանք, հիացմունք կամ թե իրականություն ... բայց դա եղելա ու մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք:

Ինչ վերաբերվումա ճիշտ ուղղուն - ոչ մի տեղ կարծեմ հաստատ գրված կամ ասված չի որ կա միայն մեկ ուղղի բոլորի համար - ու ոչ մեկ (նրանցից ով գնացելա էտ ուղղով) հետ չի եկել ու ասել "հա, գիտե՞ք , էս ուղղին իրոք ճիշտա , եկեք ու կհասնեք տեղ": Իսկ եթե մեջբերող լինի քրիստոնեության դավանանքը , ապա նկատի ունեցեք որ երկրում միայն քրիստոնեաներ չեն ... այլ անհավատից սկսած մինչև ուլրտա-բուդդիստ ... ասենք թե

էնպես որ Ինքը մեկնա իսկ մոլորվողները (իմ նման) միլիոններ ... կան ու էլի կլինեն

----------

Sambitbaba (02.07.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ասեցի, բայց մոռացա կարևոր մի բան ... նույն այդ կրոնը ու հավատքը Հիսուսին - փրկելա շատ մարդկանց ... անվանենք դա ներշնչանք, հիացմունք կամ թե իրականություն ... բայց դա եղելա ու մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվումա ճիշտ ուղղուն - ոչ մի տեղ կարծեմ հաստատ գրված կամ ասված չի որ կա միայն մեկ ուղղի բոլորի համար - ու ոչ մեկ (նրանցից ով գնացելա էտ ուղղով) հետ չի եկել ու ասել "հա, գիտե՞ք , էս ուղղին իրոք ճիշտա , եկեք ու կհասնեք տեղ": Իսկ եթե մեջբերող լինի քրիստոնեության դավանանքը , ապա նկատի ունեցեք որ երկրում միայն քրիստոնեաներ չեն ... այլ անհավատից սկսած մինչև ուլրտա-բուդդիստ ... ասենք թե
> 
> էնպես որ Ինքը մեկնա իսկ մոլորվողները (իմ նման) միլիոններ ... կան ու էլի կլինեն


Ես գիտեմ որ ուղին ա ճիշտ… ես գնացել եմ ոի հետ եմ եկել…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես ասեցի, բայց մոռացա կարևոր մի բան ... նույն այդ կրոնը ու հավատքը Հիսուսին - փրկելա շատ մարդկանց ... անվանենք դա ներշնչանք, հիացմունք կամ թե իրականություն ... բայց դա եղելա ու մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք:


Լավ ասացիր. ներշնչանք, հիացմունք... այսօր ընդունված է նաև` պլացեբո, - երևի շատերի ականջին սիրուն կամ ազդեցիկ է հնչում:

Բայց քեզ, օրինակ, դժվար թե օգներ... Եվ հարցը ոչ թե այն է, որ դու համաձայն չես, որ Հիսուս` Աստված է: Հարցն այն է, նույնիսկ շատ լավ գիտենալով (ինքդ ասացիր) Ամենակալ բառը` քո մտքով չի էլ անցնում, որ դու էլ մասն ես նրա, ինչ Աստված ամփոփել է իր մեջ, այսինքն դու էլ` Աստված ես:
Հասկանալով, որ դու Աստված ես, արդերն հեշտորեն կհամաձայնվեիր, որ Հիսուս էլ` Աստված է, և ձեր միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ Հիսուս գիտի այդ, իսկ դու` ոչ, այսինքն, Հիսուս նաև Քրիստոս էր` Արարչին ճանաչող, իսկ դու` ոչ առայժմ:

Կարծում եմ, քո որոնումները քեզ ոչ մի տեղ չեն բերում, որովհետև այն, ինչ փնտրում ես, ճանապարհ ուղղակի չունի: Բացատրեմ. դու այն մարդը չես, որ կասկածում է Աստծո գոյությանը, - դու արդեին իսկ համոզված ես, որ Նա կա, ճի՞շտ է: Ուրեմն արդյո՞ք ունես այլևս հավատի կարիքը, որ այսուայնկողմ ընկած հավատ ես փնտրում: Որովհետև քո գլուխը մտցրել են, որ դա կօգնի քեզ միանալ Արարչի հե՞տ... Բայց չէ՞ որ ինքդ շատ լավ գիտես "Вседержитель" բառը, և մի՞թե դա չի նշանակում, որ Նա արդեն ունի քեզ իր մեջ: Եվ դու նրանից անջատ ուղղակի անկարող ես լինել:

Ուրեմն միգուցէ փոխե՞ս որոշումդ և հավատի փոխարեն փնտրես ճանաչու՞մ: Այն միակ բանը, ինչը տարբերում է քեզ Հիսուսից: :Smile:  




> Ինչ վերաբերվումա ճիշտ ուղղուն - ոչ մի տեղ կարծեմ հաստատ գրված կամ ասված չի որ կա միայն մեկ ուղղի բոլորի համար - ու ոչ մեկ (նրանցից ով գնացելա էտ ուղղով) հետ չի եկել ու ասել "հա, գիտե՞ք , էս ուղղին իրոք ճիշտա , եկեք ու կհասնեք տեղ": Իսկ եթե մեջբերող լինի քրիստոնեության դավանանքը , ապա նկատի ունեցեք որ երկրում միայն քրիստոնեաներ չեն ... այլ անհավատից սկսած մինչև ուլրտա-բուդդիստ ... ասենք թե


Ասված է. բոլոր ճանպարհները Հռոմ են տանում: Իսկ ես ասել եմ արդեն, որ բոլոր ճանապարհները քո դռնից են սկսվում:
Եվ բոլոր ուղիներն էլ դեպի ճանաչում են տանում: Ամեն ինչ քո ընտրությունից է կախված` ի՞նչ երկարության ուղի ես ընտրել... :Think: 

Իսկ գիտե՞ս, ե ինչն է ամենակայֆը... Ոչ մի ուղի էլ չկա, որովհետև դու արդեն իսկ այնտեղ ես, ուր ընտրել ես լինել, ինչպես նաև մենք բոլորս այնտեղ ենք, ու ընտրել ենք լինել: Ուղղակի պետք է արթնանալ... :Wink:

----------


## mnowak

*Sambitbaba*

Անկեղծ ասած էս բառից հետո (սկզբում) մորմոնիզմի հոտ առա - _"...այսինքն դու էլ` Աստված ես:"_
բայց վերջում արդեն լրիվ փոխեցիր ալիքները դեպի ... "_...պետք է արթնանալ_" - Եհովականություն  :Smile: 

Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում որ դու նույնպես հայտ էս ներկայացնում Աստվածաշնչյան մեկնությունների հեղինակության համար: 
Նույն կերպ կարող եմ ասել որ ասվածա որ (բառացի չեմ հիշում գրվածը, բայց) - Աստծո կամքը ու ճանապարհները անհայտ են ... 

Էլի գնում գալիս Հիսուսին եք կպնում ... այ մարդ ի՞նչ եք ուզում էտ հանճարից: Չի կարող մարդ աստված լինի ինչքան էլ ինքն իրան Աստծո որդի անվանի: Եթե կարողա - ու՞ր են փաստերը ... չկան: Կասեք Ավետարա՞ն կարդամ - կասեմ որ դրանք սաղ հիացմունքի ազդեցության տակ գրված գրքեր են ու ունեն հիպնոտիկ ազդեցություն ու շատ վարակիչ են: 
Ինչ վերաբեռվումա նրան ինչ իմ գլուխը մտցրել են ... ես այ էտտեղ արդեն տեսնում եմ որ օտար մարմին կա ու դրա համար վերջապես ոնց-որ ասեցիր - տեսնելով - պետքա հանեմ իմ մեջից դա որտև դա վեր ա նրանից ինչ մարդ կարողա անի ... այսինքն մարդ Ա - ոչ իրավունք ունի Ավետարան գրելու , Բ - մարդը ուղակի չի կարող գրի նման բան ... ԵԹԵ իրա վրա չեն ազդել:

Հիմա ինձ ասա առանց բառերից կախվելու - որտեղի՞ց վերցրեցիր որ մարդ կարողա լինի Աստված էնել մեծատառով ... ոնց դու գրել էիր: Ու ուր են պատմական հիմքերը (ասենք օրինակ) նրան որ գրվածա շատ շատերի սիրելի Ավետարաններում ... մասնավորապես վերցնենք - Հիսուսի հարության "փաստ"ը: 

Խոսքը Ձեզ

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *Sambitbaba*Անկեղծ ասած էս բառից հետո (սկզբում) մորմոնիզմի հոտ առա - _"...այսինքն դու էլ` Աստված ես:"_
> բայց վերջում արդեն լրիվ փոխեցիր ալիքները դեպի ... "_...պետք է արթնանալ_" - Եհովականություն


Մորմոններով չեմ հետաքրքրվում, չգիտեմ: Բայց չեմ կարծում, թե դու էլ առանձնապես ծանոթ լինես...
"Արթնացածի" հաշվով, եթե խոսում ես սկզբնաղբյուրներից`ավելի հետ նայիր, հասիր բուդդիզմին, որովհետև Բուդդա` նշանակում է արթնացած: Բայց իմ ասածը բուդդիզմի հետ էլ կապ չունի:




> Իսկ չե՞ս կարծում որ դու նույնպես հայտ էս ներկայացնում Աստվածաշնչյան մեկնությունների հեղինակության համար: 
> Նույն կերպ կարող եմ ասել որ ասվածա որ (բառացի չեմ հիշում գրվածը, բայց) - Աստծո կամքը ու ճանապարհները անհայտ են ...


Այս մասն ինչ-որ չհասկացա, եթե պարզեիր...




> Էլի գնում գալիս Հիսուսին եք կպնում ... այ մարդ ի՞նչ եք ուզում էտ հանճարից: Չի կարող մարդ աստված լինի ինչքան էլ ինքն իրան Աստծո որդի անվանի: Եթե կարողա - ու՞ր են փաստերը ... չկան: Կասեք Ավետարա՞ն կարդամ - կասեմ որ դրանք սաղ հիացմունքի ազդեցության տակ գրված գրքեր են ու ունեն հիպնոտիկ ազդեցություն ու շատ վարակիչ են: 
> Ինչ վերաբեռվումա նրան ինչ իմ գլուխը մտցրել են ... ես այ էտտեղ արդեն տեսնում եմ որ օտար մարմին կա ու դրա համար վերջապես ոնց-որ ասեցիր - տեսնելով - պետքա հանեմ իմ մեջից դա որտև դա վեր ա նրանից ինչ մարդ կարողա անի ... այսինքն մարդ Ա - ոչ իրավունք ունի Ավետարան գրելու , Բ - մարդը ուղակի չի կարող գրի նման բան ... ԵԹԵ իրա վրա չեն ազդել:


Այս մասին... ադեն կրկնվում ես, իսկ ես, ներիր, բայց այս պահին շատ եմ հոգնած ամեն ինչ նորից կրկնելու համար: 




> Հիմա ինձ ասա առանց բառերից կախվելու - որտեղի՞ց վերցրեցիր որ մարդ կարողա լինի Աստված էնել մեծատառով ... ոնց դու գրել էիր: Ու ուր են պատմական հիմքերը (ասենք օրինակ) նրան որ գրվածա շատ շատերի սիրելի Ավետարաններում ... մասնավորապես վերցնենք - Հիսուսի հարության "փաստ"ը:


Մնո ջան, այդ մասին էլ լիքը գրել եմ, նույնիսկ անընդհատ թարգմանում եմ տարբեր աղբյուրներ էլ` գնա կարդա: "Մատեան Երանության", "Հակակրոն և հակաաթեիզմ", գտիր "Հարցազրույց Աստծո հետ" թեման, "Կրոն" բաժինը քրքրիր: Կամ, կուզե՞ս , լիքը ռուսերեն աղբյուրներ ասեմ, ոնց որ թե ռուսերենից ավելի ես լավ... Գնա-կարդա, տես ինչն-ինչոց է, որքանով է մորմոնիզմ, եհովականություն, հիսունականություն ու էլի եսիմինչություն, - հետո արի` կխոսենք: Պետք է, որ ամեն ինչ քեզ համար պարզ և դյուրըմբռնելի լինի, քանի որ որոշ չափով տեղեկացված ես:

Հավատա, ես ռեկլամ չեմ անում քեզ այս ամենը: Ես ոչ մի հետաքրքրություն չունեմ նրանում, կկարդաս դու այդ ամենը, թե ոչ: Իմ հետաքրքրությունը միայն քեզ փոքր ինչ ավելի հանգիոստ տեսնելն է: Երեկ, որ գրեցի քեզ, ասացի արդեն, որ ինձ թվում է, թե շատ ես ինչ-որ խուճապահար: Այնպես որ, ըստ իս, քեզ հանգստություն է պետք: Իսկ էս ամենի մեջ լիքը հանգստություն կա, ու նաև լույս, կամ Տրիբունի ասած վարդագույն տռուսիկ: Փորձիր հասկանալ սկզբում, վանելը հա էլ կա: Վանելը ամենահեշտն է, իհարկե, բայց երբեք չեմ լսել, որ այն հանգստություն բերի...

----------


## հովարս

Ինձ թվում է, mnowak, որ այս բաժնի միակ ՝՝գլուխ հարդուկողը՛՛ դու ես, սա կատակով, իսկ ամեն մի կատակի մեջ կա ճշմարտության մեծ բաժին, ասեմ որը,  այն որ համ հարց ես տալիս համ էլ պատասխանում ես քո հարցին  քո ուզած ձևով: Չնայած շատ կասկածելի է , բայց եթե իրոք ուզում ես գտնել քո հարցերի պատասխանները, և եթե ուզում ես կարգավորես քո հոգևոր վիճակը, ապա սխալ տեղ ես փնտրում և սխալ ձևով: Նախ դու երբեք չես գտնի քեզ բավարարող պատասխանները եթե չանդրադառնաս Աստվածաշնչին, բայց դու չես վստահում Աստվածաշնչին որովհետև գայթակղված ես, իսկ գայթակղված ես որովհետև նայում ես կողքերդ այլ ոչ թե ՄԻԱԿԻՆ: Հետո, անաստվածներից հարցնում ես Աստծո մասին, այստեղ քո զրուցակիցների 98%-ը այդպիսին են...
 Թե ինչի՞ է Ավետարանը  անհասկանալի . դրա համար է Տերը ասում. «Առակներով պիտի խոսեմ...», որպեսզի ով փնտրում է նա գտնի և ում պետք է նա հասկանա, իսկ ինչու է շատ մեկնությունները , որովհետև մարդու ճղճիմ միտք չի՝ միանշանակ և անվստահելի, այլ Աստվածային՝ բազմանշանակ և բոլորն էլ ճիշտ:                                                                              
 Խոստվանում եմ որ գայթակղված մարդու վիճակը շատ վտանգավոր է, սա ասում եմ քեզ սթափեցնելու համար որպեսզի որոշես թե որն է քեզ համար կարևոր, քո փրկությո՞ւնը թե քեզ շրջապատողների վարքը:  Կարող եմ շարունակել եթե ցանկություն ունենաս:
 Շարունակելի եթե...

Մի ճշտում.- Նազովր- թարգմանվում է Շառավիղ, սաղմոսներում և մարգարեություններում երբ կկարդաք. «Տերը ասում է. Ես իմ Շառավիղն եմ ուղարկելու...» կամ «Ահա Տիրոջ Շառավիղը...», սա վերաբերվում է Քրիսոսին,  իսկ –Քրիստոս- թարգմանվում է Օծյալ:

----------

